# When Two Worlds Collide.



## Josh (Sep 24, 2009)

<big><big><big>*Rated PG-13!*</big></big></big>
Includes Swearing, racism, religious views and discrimination of all types.
Also Includes sexual behaviour.

Demo 1:
http://www.mediafire.com/?za1mt2kmeopk21l





<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
The story takes place on earth. One day bad things start to happen, The citizens of this world do not understand what is going on since they have never experienced anything like this before.

Bronen is a Brawler and has just finished from relaxing on a mountain, He goes into an inn and meets Cidra, A dark magician. They later meet Susana the Chevaleresse and Reggie the whipper who are part of a clan to help save their people for hunger. They go in their opposing clans base and get caught and get into a fight but stops when there's an explosion.

Eventually Bronen and his friends see that there's a blown up rocket ship on the floor, They have no idea what a rocket ship is until a robot jumps out called "SK" who then explains what happened to him.

*insert rest of plotline here*

What is happening is that a planet named "Jemore" which is the planet of death is coming towards earth, No one but Professor Phillips knew about this and assign Bronen and friends on an amarking and unforgettable adventure through the world and later space. They must find parts to fix the spaceship and head to space to stop the planet from colliding.

More of the storyline to come.

Written by Comatose, A bit edited by me but Comatose's one was
amazing.
</div>





<small><small>Please don't get a boner over Cidra and Jessica.</small></small>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">




Bronen

Gender: Male

Age: 23

Class: Brawler

Character: Insecure, Relaxed , Big Dreamer, Patient, Sneaky.


Bronen has always dreamed of relaxing all of his life, He left home and told his parents that he was going to become the best brawler he could ever be, He lied. This was an excuse of relaxing and living on his mountain, But he noticed that he has hay fever and that he can't live all his life on the mountain so instead he travels around.

He gets a crush on Cidra but every time a moment comes, He messed it up.
Although he may be sneaky, He is patient and is willing to learn every brawling move in the book. He has doubts of himself and doesn't believe he can save the world.





Cidra 

Gender: Female

Age: 22

Class: Black Mage

Character: Flirty, Energetic, Dangerous, Adventurous, Attention Seeker.


Cidra is a sexy black mage, She grew up in a town where men only used women for sex, Since she grew up with this she's always had a thing for men. She always flirts with men even if she doesn't know them or if they're ugly as hell, She loves to be the center of attention and if she feels like your not then she'll cast a spell on you. It is not know at the moments whether she has any feelings for Bronen, But they are really close. Even though she's dangerous and slutty, She's actually a good person and will do anything to teach and spread the word of black magic.





Susana Levy

Gender: Female

Age: 32

Class: Chevaleresse

Character: Brave, Harsh, Confident, Fierce, Mature.


Susana has lived her life at war, Fighting all the time and saving lives, Her parents were King and Queen but were killed by a man who is now the King of the castle of who she is fighting against. She was used to fighting on her own until she met Reggie who like her was a fierce fighter and soon as they started fighting they clicked together, They are now the President of their clan named "The SilverClaw" where they help stop poverty around the world. Susana is brave and confident and nothing can get in her way, Not even love. Very mature like she is, She knows what to do in ever situation and can solve it within seconds. She is just like the mother of the party yet she has no cooking or cleaning skills.





Reggie Ellison

Gender: Male

Age: 33

Class: Whipper

Character: Stupid, Fierce, Clumsy, Curious, Gullible


As stupid as a brick, Reggie is the dumbest member of the party. He is the most clumsy person you will ever meet, He'll just mess up your plan easily. He may be stupid but he knows how to fight, He's the quickest member of this group, Well not really but his whip is. He loves his food and has a thing for chicken and will go onto any limits to get some.
He has two twins and an ex-wife who left him to marry him father (awkward...). Reggie can
sometimes have great logic and later in the game he starts to get more smarter.





Jacobs

Gender: Male

Age: 62

Class: Enchanter

Character: Smart, Friendly, Cocky, Fair, Calm


The real magician he is, Jacobs knows every spell in the book and can heal your wounds in no time! Jacobs is a generous guy and loves to give other advice, He's an amazing cook and always knows to prepare food for the group for their journey. Although he seems like a dream Grandfather, He is cocky as ****. He'll beat your ass to prove that he's the best.  





Dwayne

Gender: Male

Age: 39

Class: Sea Warrior

Character: Tough, Lazy, Mouthy, Insane, Flirty.

Dwayne, Oh this guy. He's the most strangest Sailor ever. He loves to start a fight with anyone, As the Uncle of Cidra he's always willing to protect her from any dangers in the world, Which means coming along with her across the world. His lazy ass is useless apart from sailing and driving, He'll flirt with any good looking girl he likes and if she's taken she'll cuss down her boyfriend! He's gifted with water spells so he's a real handy guy to the party!





Name: Jessica

Gender: Female

Age: 22

Class: Gun women

Traits: Bossy, Brave, Glamorous, Confident, Obnoxious


Jessica is Cidra's step sister, And like some step sisters didn't get along at first. Jessica used to pull pranks on Cidra, Embarrass her and even steal her boyfriends! Jessica left the  family to learn about gun combat and successfully made into a clan, The opposing clan of The Silverclaw. Later on she starts to be kinder to her step sister since she is impressed with her magic skills. Jessica met Bronen and the rest on Lancast Island while looking for treasure from Pirates but stops after hearing Susana telling her Van Luther Denzel's plan.
She then goes to join The Silverclaw. Jessica loves to boss others around even though it isn't her job and is confident that everything will go well. She's Glamorous which means she likes to fight in style and will ditch people to do so. She first had a crush on Bronen but later saw how he reacted to her talking about pirates and said forget it. Other than being mean to Cidra and Bronen, She looks up to Kirsty since she has experience with arms.





Kirsty

Gender: Female

Age: 27

Class: Archer

Character: Tough, Mean, Bossy, Cruel, Smart. 

Kirsty is the well, Manager of the Silver Claw. The group met her on their way to the Garden of Eve in the Silver Claw HQ. She is the brother of Chuckie head of Recruitments and has been jealous of him all of these years as his hard work has paid off, Even if she is a higher rank. She dislikes Bronen and has a bad feeling about him, But once in a while, They co-operate to do their missions. She uses range and loves risking others lives to save herself in battle. She worships Susana and treats her like her mother and will never disobey her and as for Reggie, She still thinks he's nothing special and was lucky to become President alongside Susana.

</div>





<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">




























Anyway I'll post more soon.
</div>





<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
-Sideview Battle System
-No Random Battles
-No Grinding
-Continue on game over
-Balanced levels
</div>





<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
I need the folowing.. (Includes staff):
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
Owner:

The JJ

<big><big>*Co Owner*</big></big>:

Bacon Boy

<big>*Story Liners*</big>:
Bacon Boy
-ryan-
nook
CrazyDavis
AndyB
Comatose2009
Pyrozanryu

<big>*Music Mixers*</big>:
Bacon Boy
Clown Town
AndyB
rroqer

<big>*Graphics Team*</big>:
Clown Town
-
-
-

<big>*Character Developers*</big>:
Archy1121
sermantopp
Pyrozanryu

<big>*Monster Design*</big>:
James Bertie
sermantopp
Pyrozanryu
-

<big>*Spriter*</big>:
nephewjack
Pyrozanryu
-
-

<big>*Editor*</big>:
nephewjack
</div>


----------



## Hiro (Sep 24, 2009)

Age: 11 (Inorite?)
Timezone: GMT -1
What Job: Story liner
What do you know about _____(Your Job): Well, i'm pretty good at coming up with stuff 
Experience: School work and stuff
Why do you want this Job: Because i like the idea
Comments: Good luck


----------



## Josh (Sep 24, 2009)

Ok Thanks Ryan for your application. I think that you will be alright as i have worked with u before (JJ Sliders)


----------



## Hiro (Sep 24, 2009)

Hehe, thanks. You sound so srs ;D


----------



## Josh (Sep 24, 2009)

lol yeah .


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Sep 24, 2009)

Age: 13
Timezone: GMT
What Job: Story Line
What do you know about _____(Your Job): At my school I often get told of in lesson because I write down ideas for stories all the time. Also at home. I can use words in a detailed fashion, so I don't write " Marti0 want s0m b33r!11!1"
Experience: School, and I've been daydreaming this stuff for yeaaaaars, no joke.
Why do you want this Job: I wanted to do the other one, but that can't be done and this seems pretty cool.
Comments: Err hope this turns out well


----------



## Josh (Sep 24, 2009)

KK thanks Crazy Davis, I'll see this through


----------



## nooky13 (Sep 24, 2009)

age- 10

timezone-British

What job-co owner/character designer
what do I know   Co-owner I am good at helping people with the main job if you go to my school You will know how good I am
Character designer- I am good at drawing putting this thing on this different character etc

experience  Co-owner am good at school helping with the main job (at the minute am helping with major project in school)
charcter designer- Am good at drawing put this hair with this person and add in these eyes (am good at mixing and maxing)

why do I want- I was just about to post a topic to design one then I found this and I really want one and play loads of games

comments please can I have the job as you are a good friend

thanks


----------



## Josh (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks for applying nooky. But you can't apply for co-owner, I choose the person who has helped me most.

Also as you are a character designer. Your first task is to make a peasant in a cave. 
Thanks.


----------



## nooky13 (Sep 24, 2009)

I will pm you to talk about it please respond asap


----------



## Josh (Sep 24, 2009)

Alright. I am going to post screenshots soon.


----------



## Hiro (Sep 24, 2009)

Well, gonna go to bed now.
Goodnight y'all, and sleep well


----------



## Thunder (Sep 24, 2009)

-Ryan- said:
			
		

> Well, gonna go to bed now.
> Goodnight y'all, and sleep well


...Wha?


----------



## nooky13 (Sep 24, 2009)

night night


----------



## Josh (Sep 24, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> -Ryan- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats what i was thinking


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Sep 24, 2009)

^^this


----------



## Josh (Sep 25, 2009)

Alright Nooky, i have chosen for you not to work for me because you don't know much things that i would expect you to know.


----------



## nooky13 (Sep 25, 2009)

ok how about music mixer I am good at music


----------



## Josh (Sep 25, 2009)

Can you mix music or make your own?


----------



## nooky13 (Sep 25, 2009)

make my own. If you tell me what it is needed for I will do it

Also what website can I show you on 

sorry


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 25, 2009)

Age:11
Timezoneacific
What Job:Story Liner
What do you know about _____(Your Job):Well I am pretty creative when it comes to story making. I can come up with character names, too.  
Experience: I've written 2 graphic novels. Both have around 30 pages.
Why do you want this Job:Well I like making up stories. 
Comments: I hope this game will be successful!


----------



## Josh (Sep 25, 2009)

Hmm Nook, I know that people may not like you, but i might consider you.


----------



## nooky13 (Sep 25, 2009)

thanks pm me with info


----------



## Hiro (Sep 25, 2009)

Uh, i was going to bed because it's not the same time here and in USA xP


----------



## Josh (Sep 25, 2009)

Ah lol kk ryan


----------



## Hiro (Sep 25, 2009)

Hehe ^^

So, what should i base my writing on?
I don't know:
The characters name
Wth it's about


----------



## Josh (Sep 25, 2009)

Ryan, can you please help me think what should happen after this:

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>What should happen Ryan</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Lew and Ulrika find an invitation and it says that all Chief Draco's workers should go for a meeting in the cave just West. They go there and then inside they find out that they would to bomb each planet in the world including earth. They catch Lew and Ulrika and they are in jail.
The Jaill guard comes and Lew and Ulrika fight him with another jail mate called Tom who is a dark knight. They win and Tom gets them out of there except Ulrika, so he has to find the switch in the cave maze and collect and get out of the cave.

What do you think should happen next?</div>


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 25, 2009)

Ey, JJ, do you have msn, yahoo, aim, or anything else I can contact you with? I might not be as active on TBT as I used to be, so I might need another way to contact you.


----------



## Hiro (Sep 25, 2009)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>What should happen next</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">After Lew comes out of the cave he sees that Tom is suddenly gone, so is Ulrika. So Lew searches and finds a map. On that map it says that Ulrika should be somewhere in the far south. So he goes on a mission to find Ulrika. While searching for a train he spots something red and it is a cap. Lew puts on the cap and passes out. When he wakes up he's in some kind of truck and he sees Tom. Tom says he was captured by green guards. </div>

That's what i came up with right now, but i'm going to a party now so i'll come back tmrw.


----------



## Josh (Sep 25, 2009)

Yup i have msn. But im gonna make a new one soon.
Anyways add me im fishermanbacke@hotmail.co.uk


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 25, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Yup i have msn. But im gonna make a new one soon.
> Anyways add me im fishermanbacke@hotmail.co.uk


Also might want to try getting an aim. 
Anyways, I'm in Central time.


----------



## Josh (Sep 25, 2009)

-Ryan- said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>What should happen next</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">After Lew comes out of the cave he sees that Tom is suddenly gone, so is Ulrika. So Lew searches and finds a map. On that map it says that Ulrika should be somewhere in the far south. So he goes on a mission to find Ulrika. While searching for a train he spots something red and it is a cap. Lew puts on the cap and passes out. When he wakes up he's in some kind of truck and he sees Tom. Tom says he was captured by green guards. </div>
> 
> That's what i came up with right now, but i'm going to a party now so i'll come back tmrw.


Wow, Thats an awesome idea. But i will edit it a bit. I will post the screenshot of the cave soon.


----------



## Josh (Sep 25, 2009)

KK BB, i'll make an account


----------



## nooky13 (Sep 25, 2009)

I QUIT THIS I DONOT WANT TO AND CANN'T DO


----------



## Josh (Sep 25, 2009)

Nooky, if you couldn't do this then why did you apply?
This is why i don't hire 10 year olds..


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 25, 2009)

nooky13 said:
			
		

> I QUIT THIS I DONOT WANT TO AND CANN'T DO


There was no need to blow up like that. I'd help with this, but I don't really have any of the skills necessary. So, good luck!


----------



## Josh (Sep 25, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> nooky13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Jack, You can help me with beta testing if you want


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 25, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd do spriter, but I can't really do people sprites. I'll gladly beta test.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Sep 25, 2009)

nooky13 said:
			
		

> I QUIT THIS I DONOT WANT TO AND CANN'T DO ALSO I AM VERY FAIL


What!? Calm down, he didn't hire you. Not the end of the world, certainly no reason to go insane. That post shows how immature you are. Ahem edited ahem.


----------



## Josh (Sep 25, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What sprites can you make?


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 25, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just disregard that. I'm not really all that good at them, I just enjoy splicing Pokemon sprites.


----------



## Josh (Sep 25, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, can you make animal sprites like a rpg one (pokemon ect)


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 25, 2009)

Eh... I've got a feeling this was based off TBT Pokemon version, right?  Well, good luck, you might quit in the middle of the game, I feel like dumping TBT Pokemon Version, but I know fans will be pissed.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Sep 25, 2009)

I would love to help!

Age: 12
Timezone: Central
What Job: Character Desgin
What do you know about _____(Your Job): Um, I just always loved coming up with characters, but I cannot do sprites worth half a rat's arse
Experience: I write a lot of storylines for games I will never make, and so I guess I can help you with  storylines too, and a lot of my friends LOVE the characters I create
Why do you want this Job: Because I would love to help you
Comments: None really.


----------



## pielover6 (Sep 25, 2009)

This will be awesome.

(I hope)


----------



## Josh (Sep 26, 2009)

@Niko: Nope it wasn't, i just wanted to make an rpg. This is not based on TBT, i just needed help. And Thanks.

@Archy: Alright. Thanks for signing up.

@Pielover: Thanks and i hope aswell


----------



## elmo (Sep 26, 2009)

This is epic!


----------



## Josh (Sep 26, 2009)

kk guys, i have screenshots.

here they are.
Im going to post it on the front page.

EDIT: The colour is mess up and its a slide show btw..

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>screenshots</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">


</div>


----------



## The Sign Painter (Sep 26, 2009)

What are you makning this with?


----------



## Josh (Sep 26, 2009)

RPG Maker VX, I bought it


----------



## Hiro (Sep 26, 2009)

Yea, i have RPGMVX too. And i also *bought* it <small><small>(hehehe)</small></small>


----------



## Josh (Sep 26, 2009)

cool ryan. Do you know any scripts i can use?
I have the important ones..


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 26, 2009)

I think remixed SMRPG music would make this game more epic.


----------



## Josh (Sep 26, 2009)

Hmm, nook give me the music and i'll mix it. (im not really good at mixing)


----------



## Josh (Sep 26, 2009)

(Sorry for double post)
Who wants to test my game, (just to see it)

I still have grammar mistakes, glitches, ect.. but i will fix it abit and then you play it.

(you have to download it)


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 26, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Hmm, nook give me the music and i'll mix it. (im not really good at mixing)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkailb3xcTI&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SH4UBENoBbU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQ81OxHTrBE&feature=related

There's more just search SMRPG music on Youtube.

And I want to test.


----------



## Hiro (Sep 26, 2009)

I can betatest.

Oh, and i have no clue about script and such ;(


----------



## Josh (Sep 26, 2009)

Hmm, i like the forest one. I'll mix it then i'll upload


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 26, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Hmm, i like the forest one. I'll mix it then i'll upload


JACKPOT! No one can resist the forest remix!


----------



## The Sign Painter (Sep 26, 2009)

If you can send me the file, I will test later.

And what be the story thus far?


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 26, 2009)

Oh, it wasn't?  Ah... that's fine then.  Let me warn you, RPG Maker is eh.  The games come out cheesy sometimes, so try and detail it a bit more if you can, I've seen a lot of RPG maker games that I barfed at, lol.


----------



## Josh (Sep 26, 2009)

kk ryan and archy.

Well i will post abit of the story.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>story</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> 
Lew is a boy from New york and he goes to the tallest building. Then he see's a mysterious man, he has some sort of dark powers and pushes him down the building, taking him to another year, 1009.

Lew is hurt and then Terl, a girl his age comes, she thought he was dead and Lew is confused. Terl explains it all and about Chief Draco, the one who has taken over the world.
So Lew and Terl get a letter for a meeting in a cave, Terl's uncle found it and gave it to them in his shop. They go to the cave and then they find out they are trying to destroy the universe using a machine in the future.

But Lew and Terl get caught and end up in jail. A Jail guard comes and makes fun of Lew and Terl and Lew offers a fight, Tom then joins the party. After the battle Tom explains about how he ended up in jail. They go through the cave to escape and Lew can't find Tom and Terl. But he see's a magical sword and tries to pick it up. The sword knocked him out and then he wakes up in a beach with Terl and Tom. They explain how they went there and they go on their boat to the Pyrimid. Then have to go through all the guards to enter Chiefs room in the Pyrimid.

They find swords on the floor but Chief's not there. They find a note saying HAHA, so they search around and find a book to teleport them back to the forest. They go to a town and go sword shopping. When they come out they see a Women screaming help and she says there is a black hole. They go to her house to investigate and find out its not a black hole, they still carry on and go through it.

They see a spirit and they think its someone working for him but she is actually trying to get her powers back. She tries to explain but they fight her. Lew and the gang lose and she proves to them she is just a spirit, she loses her powers and they become friends and they find out her name is Anlie.

They go out of the "Black Hole" and outside a igloo. When they go inside Anlie tells them they have to pull all the Switches before its too late..

Thats all i've done up to.</div>


----------



## pielover6 (Sep 26, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> kk guys, i have screenshots.
> 
> here they are.
> Im going to post it on the front page.
> ...


OMG

Hell yes!


----------



## Josh (Sep 26, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Oh, it wasn't?  Ah... that's fine then.  Let me warn you, RPG Maker is eh.  The games come out cheesy sometimes, so try and detail it a bit more if you can, I've seen a lot of RPG maker games that I barfed at, lol.


I will. I update it after testing it ect.
I also see people's game and they suck.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 26, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> kk ryan and archy.
> 
> Well i will post abit of the story.
> 
> ...


YAY! You used some of my story ideas! If you need anymore, my aim is baconboy20997. I'm usually on.


----------



## 8bit (Sep 26, 2009)

Age:15
Timezoneacific Us and Canada
What Job:Storyliner
What do you know about i can come up with alot of stuff
Experience:alot
Why do you want this Job:i want to help make a game
Comments:.............................................


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 26, 2009)

What does the Character Developer do?


----------



## Vooloo (Sep 26, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> kk guys, i have screenshots.
> 
> here they are.
> Im going to post it on the front page.
> ...


Ooh... nice. 

I would help, but I'm busy with school (So.... much... homework during weekdays! DX) and housework.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Sep 26, 2009)

Ima working on an enemy that would work well in a forest or mountain setting.


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 26, 2009)

Hm... so you need someone to make music?  I'll try and see, I'm getting some Midi editing softwares.  Does RPGmaker mind Midis or Mp3s?


----------



## stupidkid (Sep 26, 2009)

RPG Maker is a piece of crap. If you want a remotely good output try Game Maker, even if it means you actually have to put effort into the programming


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 26, 2009)

I could help tackle music. If ya want...


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 26, 2009)

Well, even if Bryko is annoying, he's actually right.  Trust me, he's made like over 100s of games using GameMaker, he's the man when it comes to making online games.


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 26, 2009)

You have a few capitalization and grammar mistakes from what I saw in the slideshow.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Sep 26, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Well, even if Bryko is annoying, he's actually right.  Trust me, he's made like over 100s of games using GameMaker, he's the man when it comes to making online games.


Yeah, game maker is teh bomb.


----------



## 8bit (Sep 26, 2009)

there should be a place in every level were you find a Nintendo character for bonus points


----------



## 8bit (Sep 26, 2009)

there should be a place in every level were you find a Nintendo character for bonus points


----------



## 8bit (Sep 26, 2009)

there should be a place in every level were you find a Nintendo character for bonus points


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 26, 2009)

Bonus Points? I thought this was an RPG, not a platformer/adventure game.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 26, 2009)

The name's _so_ original.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 26, 2009)

7|-|1$ !$ |=41|_


----------



## Gnome (Sep 26, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> 7|-|1$ !$ |=41|_


1|\|0|2173?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 26, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you're genius.
no sarcasm.

i'm not kidding  <_<


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 26, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> 7|-|1$ !$ |=41|_


|\/|3|-| 1


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 26, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gnome (Sep 26, 2009)

KangerLew's Back.

WeeaLew.


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 26, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 26, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 26, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gnome (Sep 26, 2009)

Lew & Order.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 26, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you know how in zelda when you beat the boss you get a heart container?

i think you know what i'm pointing out here ;D


----------



## Josh (Sep 27, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why are you even spamming this?

You are the ones saying TBT is filled with noobs and your acting like some. You may think your trying to help but your not. Sean, the game may be original, but i am adding some new things. I might even change the story line.

And RPG VX was the first thing i saw and the one i am best at.


----------



## Hiro (Sep 27, 2009)

Oh, do you know that website where you can easily make your own sprites?
I can give it to you if you don't know it yet.


----------



## Josh (Sep 27, 2009)

-Ryan- said:
			
		

> Oh, do you know that website where you can easily make your own sprites?
> I can give it to you if you don't know it yet.


I know it. I also make sprites from start.

EDIT: I've changed the story line abit and the name..


----------



## Josh (Sep 29, 2009)

I've added more things now like fishing, cooking ect..


----------



## Hiro (Sep 29, 2009)

Cool B)


----------



## Josh (Sep 29, 2009)

Ryan when i've done abit i will let you beta test.


----------



## Hiro (Sep 29, 2009)

Sure


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 29, 2009)

What kind of music do you need? Can it be trademarked or does it have to be original?


----------



## Josh (Sep 29, 2009)

It can be both, I posted the music i wanted when i pmed you.


----------



## JamesBertie (Sep 29, 2009)

Age: 13
Timezone: GMT
What Job: monster development
What do you know about _____(Your Job): you have to be creative and have loads of ideas
Experience: i can make good pokemon splices and have been drawing monsters since i was 3
Why do you want this Job:because it seems fun and i have never been involved in something this big 
Comments:


----------



## Josh (Sep 29, 2009)

JamesBertie said:
			
		

> Age: 13
> Timezone: GMT
> What Job: monster development
> What do you know about _____(Your Job): you have to be creative and have loads of ideas
> ...


Seems cool. Can you post some of your splices please? (if you can)


----------



## Hiro (Sep 29, 2009)

I just finished watching ALL pics and the game looks amazing :O

BTW, i'm not a Story Liner? D:


----------



## JamesBertie (Sep 29, 2009)

ok ill work on some samples


----------



## Josh (Sep 29, 2009)

You still are ryan, i'll put the people on the list.


----------



## Hiro (Sep 29, 2009)

Oh, ok ^^


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 29, 2009)

Sent you one of the tracks.


----------



## Josh (Sep 29, 2009)

kk Thanks BB


----------



## JamesBertie (Sep 29, 2009)

heres one i made quick http://s581.photobucket.com/albums/ss254/JamesBertie/?action=view&current=magsquirt-1.jpg&newest=1 it was too big to put on this post


----------



## Hiro (Sep 29, 2009)

JamesBertie said:
			
		

> heres one i made quick http://s581.photobucket.com/albums/ss254/JamesBertie/?action=view&current=magsquirt-1.jpg&newest=1 it was too big to put on this post


Noice, but i lol'd at the face xD

Fuschisso, Squirtle face on THAT body ;D


----------



## JamesBertie (Sep 29, 2009)

i can make more serious ones but they take more time


----------



## Josh (Sep 29, 2009)

Alright James. So i will need monsters for a cave. I will pay you.


----------



## JamesBertie (Sep 29, 2009)

what the sprites or just designs?


----------



## Josh (Sep 29, 2009)

Well you may use both.


----------



## Josh (Sep 29, 2009)

Double Post FTL


----------



## JamesBertie (Sep 29, 2009)

ill draw out the designs on paper and post them and let the spriters do there thing


----------



## Josh (Sep 29, 2009)

Ah kk. I can also sprite.


----------



## JamesBertie (Sep 29, 2009)

ill get to work do you have msn ill add you mines james.blakemore@hotmail.co.uk


----------



## Josh (Sep 29, 2009)

Yup i'll come on it now, mines fishermanbacke@hotmail.co.uk


----------



## JamesBertie (Sep 29, 2009)

k added you


----------



## Josh (Sep 29, 2009)

Are you on?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 29, 2009)

Sending you the last cave music. I might make some more music later. Like regular BGM.


----------



## Josh (Sep 29, 2009)

KK Thanks.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Sep 29, 2009)

I GOT A BETTER NAME!!!


Lew's Tale


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 29, 2009)

Well, little hint, if you're using trademark music, CREDIT THE USER!  You don't want to be sued and pay 1000+ cash to the user who made it just because you didn't write out "Credit to[insert user who created song] for the song [insert song he/she made]"  If you already knew this, then excellent


----------



## Gnome (Sep 29, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> I GOT A BETTER NAME!!!
> 
> 
> Lew's Tale


I second this statement!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 29, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Well, little hint, if you're using trademark music, CREDIT THE USER!  You don't want to be sued and pay 1000+ cash to the user who made it just because you didn't write out "Credit to[insert user who created song] for the song [insert song he/she made]"  If you already knew this, then excellent


I only gave him one thing that might be trademarked, but it was from OC REMIX, he just has to credit the Author, I gave him the main page for it, btw. I made the other stuff myself.


----------



## Josh (Sep 30, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Well, little hint, if you're using trademark music, CREDIT THE USER!  You don't want to be sued and pay 1000+ cash to the user who made it just because you didn't write out "Credit to[insert user who created song] for the song [insert song he/she made]"  If you already knew this, then excellent


Yes, i will credit them.


----------



## Hiro (Sep 30, 2009)

I can beta test now, if you want to.


----------



## Josh (Sep 30, 2009)

kk one sec, Lemme just post it.


----------



## Hiro (Sep 30, 2009)

Sure


----------



## Hiro (Sep 30, 2009)

What happened? xD


----------



## Josh (Sep 30, 2009)

Sorry, when i uploaded it i accidently cancelled it. Im gonna do it again. Also i need help with the story line. Btw i've changed my game story line.

Tell me what should happen after:

When Lew and Terl go to a town, they find they find out more information about the orbs, a nun tells them that her nephew knows alot about the orbs so they go to the town where he is based, They speak about the orbs ect, what should happen next, they need to collect all the rest of the 9 orbs.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Sep 30, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Sorry, when i uploaded it i accidently cancelled it. Im gonna do it again. Also i need help with the story line. Btw i've changed my game story line.
> 
> Tell me what should happen after:
> 
> When Lew and Terl go to a town, they find they find out more information about the orbs, a nun tells them that her nephew knows alot about the orbs so they go to the town where he is based, They speak about the orbs ect, what should happen next, they need to collect all the rest of the 9 orbs.


No.


----------



## Josh (Sep 30, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


? I didn't describe it well..  Anyways tell me what is wrong with it.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 30, 2009)

Your new story is pretty much Link to the Past.
Your name is unoriginal, and really, you might prophet from the ideas we put out, you never know.

And who said I                  complained of noobs?

AND LOL YOU DON'T GET SEAN'S SARCASM

Do you have any screenshots?
This is coming as fission mailed from what I've seen.
AND ON THAT NOTE, TIME TO WORK ON PTBT C:


----------



## Josh (Sep 30, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Your new story is pretty much ]Im changing my name and I've changed the story line. Also i have screen shots and i'll post more soon. Also the other idea was Bacon Boys so don't blame me. But please don't say it fails without saying why.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 30, 2009)

>Nintendo

obby failed ;c

I                                        hope this shows some promise.


----------



## Josh (Sep 30, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> >Nintendo
> 
> obby failed ;c
> 
> I                                        hope this shows some promise.


Thanks?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Sep 30, 2009)

Your story is too normal RPGish.


----------



## Josh (Sep 30, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> Your story is too normal RPGish.


Alright, so tell me ideas so i can improve it.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Sep 30, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hehe, hehe...

*runs*


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 30, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Sign Painter (Sep 30, 2009)

I have a great storyline but it is for my game.


----------



## gandalfail (Sep 30, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uhh ill tell you.. add some like wizards and sorcerers and stuff  :veryhappy:


----------



## The Sign Painter (Sep 30, 2009)

gandalfail said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, just no.

We need a break from the normal RPG, we need something new.


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 30, 2009)

Hm.. need some ideas to make your RPG Original?  Well, I'm a great idea thinker, I might think of some for you guys to use, just tell me on AIM or something what the main plot of the game is, and I might think of a few things.


----------



## Benisawesome (Oct 1, 2009)

I'd love to be a co owner, I'm online pretty much every day for about 2 hours.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 1, 2009)

Benisawesome said:
			
		

> I'd love to be a co owner, I'm online pretty much every day for about 2 hours.


Never seen you before.


----------



## Josh (Oct 1, 2009)

Im thinking of Making BB Co-Owner, Hes helped me so much. Also Bacon Boy i will stick to your idea then. Man i need to edit my game alot now. It should be dont by XMas and i should be able to post it on a website.

@Niko: Ty PM me ur AIM
@Arcy: If your not really going to help then please leave. I know that all RPG Games have the same storyline, but think of any other games. Most of them are about saving the world. I liked BB idea but then people started saying its unoriginal ect. Also im not asking for a story line, Im asking for ideas and improvements on mine.
@Benisawesome: NO


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 1, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Im thinking of Making BB Co-Owner, Hes helped me so much. Also Bacon Boy i will stick to your idea then. Man i need to edit my game alot now. It should be dont by XMas and i should be able to post it on a website.
> 
> @Niko: Ty PM me ur AIM
> @Arcy: If your not really going to help then please leave. I know that all RPG Games have the same storyline, but think of any other games. Most of them are about saving the world. I liked BB idea but then people started saying its unoriginal ect. Also im not asking for a story line, Im asking for ideas and improvements on mine.
> @Benisawesome: NO


The game could be a Christmas present! 

Try adding dungeons and bosses though still. Try to make objectives so the game is long, not short. (Also, use my music.)


----------



## Josh (Oct 1, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dw, I've added it.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 1, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okey dokey.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Oct 1, 2009)

Hm...

Maybe change it from the world to something smaller. Perhaps where lew was from, or some important thing, etc. Just not the world, its overused.

I KNOW!
Hav eit about saving his Family.


----------



## Josh (Oct 1, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> Hm...
> 
> Maybe change it from the world to something smaller. Perhaps where lew was from, or some important thing, etc. Just not the world, its overused.
> 
> ...


Well, wouldn't it be stupid if it was lets say England? There is not a point. But i like the saving the family idea, I'll use it in my story line.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Oct 1, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mean more of a small village.


----------



## Josh (Oct 1, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, Like someone evil is trying to destroy a village?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Oct 1, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hm...

How about he is trying to wipe out a countryside to build some giant tower thing to um...

Hm, I can see something having to do with what he is building, butI do not know what it would be.


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 1, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To build a hotel. =P


----------



## Josh (Oct 1, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a good idea, but how can i turn this to a proper RPG Game using BB idea? (if u want i will post his idea)


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 1, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't have to use my EXACT idea. I like the idea of trying to stop someone from building something (like a mass weapon) and you have the options of trying to go around to certain dungeons (each with a different difficulty) to power up your ability to defeat him. However, you do not have to go to the dungeons, but they give you a better advantage.


----------



## Josh (Oct 1, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, But how would they learn skill's? (spells ect)


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 1, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leveling up, or defeating bosses on the caves to gain an ability they had (like Mega Man)

^My 2


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 1, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By beating bosses which inturn would grant them an ability. (You could make it like a 100% deal.) Here's my idea.

You have to beat the main villain, yea. But each dungeon has an elder/spirit/goddess trapped in it. And when you defeat the boss, the elder/spirit/goddess is released. And in order to have 100%, you must beat all dungeons. Then, a second story pops up. You have to go through two more or so dungeons to reach the REAL bad guy who imprisoned the spirits and once you do, you win.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Oct 1, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FarrenTheRobot  thinks this is a good idea.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 1, 2009)

Fact: This is beginning to sound way too clich


----------



## adorkable x (Oct 1, 2009)

EYE CANT WEED IT


----------



## Clown Town (Oct 1, 2009)

Age: 14
Timezone: +10.00
What Job: Designer/Music
What do you know about _____(Your Job): Well, i knok basic RPG scripts and how to get around syntax errors and of the such and i love to make music for such games,
Experience: Many lonely nights making my own games on C#
Why do you want this Job: Got nothing better to do, and if it gets big i will be happy 
Comments:Too bad story line is full, you guys just did that because its the easiest...


----------



## pielover6 (Oct 1, 2009)

15% progress?

Awesome.


* I'm not being sarcastic.


----------



## Josh (Oct 2, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah i like it to, I may use it.

@AverageSean: Well if it is too clich


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 2, 2009)

I see a lot of people thinking this game is cliche, but really it isn't, BB and JJ are trying pretty hard to keep it nice and original, and it is hard to do this in the RPG Genre, since many games in the RPG Genre are usually the same, so I'd cut some slack.  Sure, some of it is unoriginal, but they're fixing it.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 2, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Josh (Oct 2, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 2, 2009)

I say ignore the complainers and do what you want. It's YOUR game.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 2, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I say ignore the complainers and do what you want. It's YOUR game.


Dude, we're just giving suggestions and ideas.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 2, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, but you can give suggestions without calling it unoriginal.


----------



## Josh (Oct 3, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I say ignore the complainers and do what you want. It's YOUR game.


Yeah I should..

Anyways im going to add an online feature so you can play with people around the world.


----------



## Clown Town (Oct 3, 2009)

QUESTION

What type of music do you want?
Il make a tab and play some acoustics for it and we can work on it from there.
Yes it will be completely origional... just my microphones a bit dodgey so it might take a while... i also have a keyboard so i can do a fair bit...


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Oct 3, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> (Sorry for double post)
> Who wants to test my game, (just to see it)
> 
> I still have grammar mistakes, glitches, ect.. but i will fix it abit and then you play it.
> ...


I'll also betatest if you want


----------



## Josh (Oct 3, 2009)

@Clown Town:
 Hmm, Can you make me a Gameover music and then i will think from there.

@CrazyDavis:
 Sure, Im just testing it online.


----------



## Zex (Oct 3, 2009)

ill test your game JJ.


----------



## Josh (Oct 3, 2009)

Alright, Im going to make it an online game and you can do quest ect.


----------



## Josh (Oct 3, 2009)

Added a new poll, please vote.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Oct 3, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Added a new poll, please vote.


If their is a beta version , I can test it ^^


----------



## Josh (Oct 3, 2009)

Anyone can so sure. I'll post on the front page after.


----------



## Josh (Oct 3, 2009)

Only one vote, wow.


----------



## Tyler (Oct 3, 2009)

_Topic Moved: Brewster's Cafe._


----------



## Josh (Oct 3, 2009)

Oh, Thanks.


----------



## Josh (Oct 3, 2009)

Heres a picture of my World map, its not really a world map but my game is based on dungeons, im not done im still working on it atm..
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>

Tell me what you think..


----------



## Josh (Oct 4, 2009)

Sorry for triple post guys but anyways i need help with my story.. any ideas? Also i need a new name for my game.


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 4, 2009)

Well is it an MMORPG?


----------



## Josh (Oct 4, 2009)

Nope, i changed my mind. If you want the storyline just tell me.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Oct 4, 2009)

Hmmm.... whats the story line? Otherwise my titles might have no connection. 

EDIT: Yeah ill have the storyline plz.


----------



## Hiro (Oct 4, 2009)

I need storyline first ^^


----------



## Josh (Oct 4, 2009)

kk. I'll just do a quick one.

A Boy called Lew lives in a town called Yewel. He hears news that the town is going to get destroyed so he goes on a journey so he can train and get stronger to defeat the Dark Lord.

Thats just a small version of it and this was Bacon Boys and Archys idea.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 4, 2009)

USER GENERATED QUESTS! DO THAT!

OKay, and another thing, are you gonna do the extra quest I mentioned?


----------



## Josh (Oct 4, 2009)

? What do you mean?


----------



## gandalfail (Oct 4, 2009)

looks too basic... but i guess its ok for single-player rpgs


----------



## Josh (Oct 4, 2009)

gandalfail said:
			
		

> looks too basic... but i guess its ok for single-player rpgs


Yeah, but im changing it. Those are old screenshots.


----------



## Zex (Oct 4, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> gandalfail said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought it looked good.


----------



## Josh (Oct 4, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 4, 2009)

Is this going to be on a website? If not, is it going to be Mac Compatible? :X


----------



## Zex (Oct 4, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Is this going to be on a website? If not, is it going to be Mac Compatible? :X


I hope its on a website. We could probably get most people to play that way.


----------



## Josh (Oct 4, 2009)

It should be and i'll try put it on a website. Im going to make one using HTML.


----------



## Josh (Oct 4, 2009)

I might not make it online, because i will have to pay


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 4, 2009)

Okay. So can you at least make it Mac compatible?


----------



## Josh (Oct 4, 2009)

Kk


----------



## GetSumSunBK (Oct 4, 2009)

i praise you man. this would be so much work for me because i don't have a lot of computer brains.


----------



## Josh (Oct 4, 2009)

nadnarb9786 said:
			
		

> i praise you man. this would be so much work for me because i don't have a lot of computer brains.


Lol thanks.


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 9, 2009)

Ok so here's the story. So the main character goes and there's a big portal. All the townspeople are gone. But first he has to get the power of the Star Spirits(yes from Paper Mario) to open the portal. He adventures through the kingdom and then to Star Haven.  That's only part one of the game. Then when he gets inside the portal, everything is backwards. Even the people talk backwards. Then he has to venture through the parallel universe  and fight bosses(with epic SMRPG music) to get to the last castle where Smithy(from SMRPG) has kept the townspeople. Kill him, then take the townspeople and the Star Spirits make a portal to get back to the town. Then his town is saved. This isn't the official story line, we will add more. But I wonder if this storyline will actually be used....


----------



## Clown Town (Oct 9, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> Ok so here's the story. So the main character goes and there's a big portal. All the townspeople are gone. But first he has to get the power of the Star Spirits(yes from Paper Mario) to open the portal. He adventures through the kingdom and then to Star Haven.  That's only part one of the game. Then when he gets inside the portal, everything is backwards. Even the people talk backwards. Then he has to venture through the parallel universe  and fight bosses(with epic SMRPG music) to get to the last castle where Smithy(from SMRPG) has kept the townspeople. Kill him, then take the townspeople and the Star Spirits make a portal to get back to the town. Then his town is saved. This isn't the official story line, we will add more. But I wonder if this storyline will actually be used....


-1 for you

he would get sued for that


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 9, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> Ok so here's the story. So the main character goes and there's a big portal. All the townspeople are gone. But first he has to get the power of the Star Spirits(yes from Paper Mario) to open the portal. He adventures through the kingdom and then to Star Haven.  That's only part one of the game. Then when he gets inside the portal, everything is backwards. Even the people talk backwards. Then he has to venture through the parallel universe  and fight bosses(with epic SMRPG music) to get to the last castle where Smithy(from SMRPG) has kept the townspeople. Kill him, then take the townspeople and the Star Spirits make a portal to get back to the town. Then his town is saved. This isn't the official story line, we will add more. But I wonder if this storyline will actually be used....


That post just shows that you need to be taken out into the streets and beaten...


----------



## The Sign Painter (Oct 9, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> Ok so here's the story. So the main character goes and there's a big portal. All the townspeople are gone. But first he has to get the power of the Star Spirits(yes from Paper Mario) to open the portal. He adventures through the kingdom and then to Star Haven.  That's only part one of the game. Then when he gets inside the portal, everything is backwards. Even the people talk backwards. Then he has to venture through the parallel universe  and fight bosses(with epic SMRPG music) to get to the last castle where Smithy(from SMRPG) has kept the townspeople. Kill him, then take the townspeople and the Star Spirits make a portal to get back to the town. Then his town is saved. This isn't the official story line, we will add more. But I wonder if this storyline will actually be used....


That post had over 9000% of yuor daily fail/


----------



## Josh (Oct 11, 2009)

Nook wtf? That idea sucks no offence.

But i got a new idea now but same story line.

So anyways I might change the name to Woodcutter Hene or something.

Anyways i wan't to bump this so people can help me with my story line.


----------



## Josh (Oct 23, 2009)

Bump, I need help from my storyliners.


----------



## Box-monkey (Nov 11, 2009)

Age: 13 
Timezone: GMT
What Job: Story Writer
What do you know about story writing: I'm the best at English in my class so...
Experience: None
Why do you want this Job: Because I do.
Comments: Hope the game works


----------



## Josh (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks box monkey for applying. Im just mapping now and i will ask for some help with the story.


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 11, 2009)

Can I chop wood, instead of cutting it?


----------



## Josh (Nov 11, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Can I chop wood, instead of cutting it?


Yes Jason you may.

I better change it 

Thanks.


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 11, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What if I want to burn the wood?


----------



## Josh (Nov 11, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go Ahed.


----------



## Elliot (Nov 11, 2009)

Age:14
Timezone:Eastern
What Job: Merchant/And Creepy stranger that sells items.
What do you know about _____(Your Job) I know that i sell items, to people.  
Experience: I did it before, with gum 
Why do you want this Job: It'll be fun. I'll get a good profit, Share it with friends.
Comments: Good luck The JJ, Hope it'll be finish in time :]


----------



## Josh (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks Knightlordco, but you are applying to help me. Anyways you gave me an idea for people to request to be in the game. Also tell me what name you want in the game.


----------



## Micah (Nov 12, 2009)

Age: 17
Timezone: Eastern
What Job: Story Liner (lol)
What do you know about _____(Your Job): Written 3 novels, working on a new 7 book series. I love creating plots.
Experience: I have quite a bit of writing experience. My favorite thing to do is create plots for movie/book/game ideas I've had.
Why do you want this Job: Because writing is my passion.
Comments: Do you have an idea for the plot already? Maybe BB and I could work together to create an epic plot.


----------



## Josh (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks for applying and wow you've wrote 3 novels? Awesome.

I am just using this plot atm. You can make a plot with Bacon Boy maybe pm him then announce on here. I'm sure it'll be epic.


----------



## Sky master (Nov 14, 2009)

Age:11
Timezone:idk
What Job:Hero
What do you know about hero:I have been...well...i have always wanted to DO something for once
Experience:..super master at flyff,animal crossing and luna online.
Why do you want this Job:i need something to do im bored!
Comments:is this gona be made on animal crossing? will it be on youtube?


----------



## Josh (Nov 14, 2009)

Its not going to be on ACCF, Its a RPG Game.

My Brother is making a trailer for me and i will release a SHORT demo next week.


----------



## Hiro (Nov 14, 2009)

Well, i can make a trailer as well. (if you need another one)

And whats the plot so far?


----------



## Nic (Nov 14, 2009)

-Ryan- said:
			
		

> Age: 11 (Inorite?)
> Timezone: GMT -1
> What Job: Story liner
> What do you know about _____(Your Job): Well, i'm pretty good at coming up with stuff
> ...


UNDERAGE.


----------



## Hiro (Nov 14, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> -Ryan- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, TBT has no age limit so i can't be underage.


----------



## Josh (Nov 14, 2009)

Well, I have a new plot (Again) It was made by Comantaso2009.

This time its not too cliche and i am going to make a weird ending.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Plot</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">The story takes place in a perfect world, where nothing ever goes wrong. One day bad things start to happen (Lew


----------



## Sky master (Nov 14, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Its not going to be on ACCF, Its a RPG Game.
> 
> My Brother is making a trailer for me and i will release a SHORT demo next week.


an RPG game?kool!
How will i be joining the RPG as a hero?


----------



## Josh (Nov 14, 2009)

I will see through out. I am planing to have atleast 5 party members in total.


----------



## gandalfail (Nov 14, 2009)

dude.. stop changing the name man...


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 14, 2009)

gandalfail said:
			
		

> dude.. stop changing the name man...


Is it your game? Let him do what he wants.


----------



## Hiro (Nov 14, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> I will see through out. I am planing to have atleast 5 party members in total.


Me want to be enemy :3

BTW, i'm thinking of a plot in that plothole right thar.

The title reminds me of Combines in HL2 xD


----------



## Josh (Nov 14, 2009)

gandalfail said:
			
		

> dude.. stop changing the name man...


Well i have diffren't plot know. Its my topic so please stop complaining.


----------



## gandalfail (Nov 14, 2009)

no, im just saying that it's... kinda confusing to keep it up with... at this rate, you might never finish... if the plot is going to change drastically all the time, well... i want to play this, but now im getting bored...


----------



## Nic (Nov 14, 2009)

-Ryan- said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it does. Like me to show you proof?


----------



## Josh (Nov 14, 2009)

gandalfail said:
			
		

> no, im just saying that it's... kinda confusing to keep it up with... at this rate, you might never finish... if the plot is going to change drastically all the time, well... i want to play this, but now im getting bored...


Ah I understand, Also i the game with my plot in less than a hour so don't worry.

Also i am only choosen 50 people to beta my game.


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 14, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> gandalfail said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm one of them, right?
I applied on like page 5.


----------



## Josh (Nov 14, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, all my staff


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 14, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay! So I'm in it too! Also, did Micah send you our idea?


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 14, 2009)

So, where's the beta then?


----------



## Josh (Nov 14, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, im doing some mapping and eventing now.

My brother is also going to help me see if i've made any grammar mistakes.

EDIT:

@Nook: Hopefully this Tuesday/Wednesday


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 14, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also, look at that list I sent you of the avoidable cliches and what you can do instead.


----------



## Hiro (Nov 14, 2009)

Plothole filled in:

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Lew who never excperienced evil before becomes terrified about what he learns while progressing through the quest. The lady starts becoming more vicious and mad and Lew starts suspecting something is wrong with her.

Lew goes through a dungeon and meets a boy who had been trapped there for years, (living on souls, which Lew finds out later) and he shows kindness which is the only thing Lew recognises from the "perfect world". 

Lew, the lady and the boy go through a town in which they find out more information about this bad things that had start to happen.

ALTERNATE ENDING: It later turns out that the boy's name is Lewis and is a evil twin of Lew. He betrays them and hand them over to "the dark side"</div>

This is all i can come up with for now.

EDIT: loltypo


----------



## Josh (Nov 14, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah i read them, and i double check them everytime im doing my project.


----------



## Josh (Nov 14, 2009)

-Ryan- said:
			
		

> Plothole filled in:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Lew who never excperienced evil before becomes terrified about what he learns while progressing through the quest. The lady starts becoming more vicious and mad and Lew starts suspecting something is wrong with her.
> 
> ...


Some of the ideas are cool.

I like:

"Lew goes through a dungeon and meets a boy who had been trapped their for years, (living on souls, which Lew finds out later) and he shows kindness which is the only thing Lew recognises from the "perfect world."

I will use this somewhere in between my story, but i might edit abit of it.


----------



## Hiro (Nov 14, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> -Ryan- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure, im just happy somebody likes my idea ^o^


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 14, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also, I think the lady should turn out to be one of the main bad guys in the end. And since Lew didn't know "bad" then he didn't know what she was doing was wrong. It should kind of be a good/bad choice game. Your actions develop the outcome kind of thing. 

Also, make the alternate realm extremely dark, like Dark Aether from Echoes. The sky is always purplish blackish redish.


----------



## Josh (Nov 14, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, is that when the "bad" world starts to combine?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 14, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, but the bad world already has to look dark. If he traverses to it, that is. But just don't make it like a MM thing where you are timed. But still, I think the choice thing is a good idea.


----------



## Josh (Nov 14, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright. Also in my short game demo i will include atleast 1 boss to see how my battle system is like.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 14, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay.


----------



## Hiro (Nov 14, 2009)

Moar:

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">While at the town, Lew wants to go on his own for awhile. When he sees a dark spot inside a bush he decides to walk towards it, causing dark monsters to come out. The monsters fight Lew and if he wins, the story will progress. Lew turns around, just to face the lady pushing him down the dark hole.

Lew (after waking up) finds out he is in the dark world. He sees what the world would be if the evil side combined with the "perfect world". You later find out that the lady isn't evil, she does it for "your own good".</div>

Loltypo


----------



## Josh (Nov 14, 2009)

-Ryan- said:
			
		

> Moar:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">While at the town, Lew wants to go on his own for awhile. When he sees a dark spot inside a bush he decides to walk towards it, causing dark monsters to come out. The monsters fight Lew and if he wins, the story will progress. Lew turns around, just to face the lady pushing him down the dark hole.
> 
> ...


Some cool ideas.

Here are some thing which i liked:

"Lew turns around, just to face the lady pushing him down the dark hole."

"He sees what the world would be if the evil side combined with the "perfect world" "


----------



## Hiro (Nov 14, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> -Ryan- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You only like the evil parts D:

/jk


----------



## Josh (Nov 14, 2009)

-Ryan- said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah.


----------



## Hiro (Nov 14, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> -Ryan- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So i was thinking about a name for the lady and the boy.

Lady: It depends, if shes old then: Astrid

Boy: Well, Lewis, or Lew also since he is Lews twin xD


----------



## Josh (Nov 14, 2009)

-Ryan- said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why Astrid? 

Anyways i like it.

Also his name is Bronen now.


----------



## Hiro (Nov 14, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> -Ryan- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Astrid 'cause im a Swed and there was this old book writer whos name was Astrid Lindgren. Search here up xD

K, Bronen is fine ;D


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 14, 2009)

I think the lady's name should be something Dark-ish... 

After I'm done with this project, I'll start thinking up creature and villain names and such.


----------



## Josh (Nov 14, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I think the lady's name should be something Dark-ish...
> 
> After I'm done with this project, I'll start thinking up creature and villain names and such.


Alright thanks.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 14, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome♫


----------



## Josh (Nov 14, 2009)

Erm, should i add a world map or just diffrent routes.

When i mean world map, i mean this:

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>World Map</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">http://sinari.closetgamers.com/images/Sinari_Map_Dec_07.jpg</div>

Kinda like in FF or any rpg you've seen/played.

Or should i make a route (like pokemon) where they are always walking and i make diffrent routes?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 14, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Erm, should i add a world map or just diffrent routes.
> 
> When i mean world map, i mean this:
> 
> ...


Yea, and there should be transport areas from each city or something.


----------



## Hiro (Nov 14, 2009)

Routes would be great


----------



## Josh (Nov 14, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So which one? ;P

@Rogar:
I agree. ;]


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 14, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both


----------



## Hiro (Nov 14, 2009)

JJ said:
			
		

> @Rogar



Yay, you got my name =3


----------



## Josh (Nov 14, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:O Alright. But in the demo theres not going to be one.

@Rogar:
Hell yes ;]


----------



## Hiro (Nov 14, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No routes in demo? D=

W00T, W00T ;D


----------



## Josh (Nov 14, 2009)

-Ryan- said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No i meant theres no world map in the demo. Only in the full game.


----------



## Hiro (Nov 14, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> -Ryan- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh D:


----------



## Josh (Nov 14, 2009)

@Rogar:
So do you want routes or a world map?


----------



## Hiro (Nov 14, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> @Rogar:
> So do you want routes or a world map?


Let's go with world maps instead D:

Routes feel so repetetive xP


----------



## PurelyYoshi (Nov 14, 2009)

Age:12
Timezone: Pacific (-8:00)
What Job: Villager
What do you know about _____(Your Job): Being a villager is important to the village so the village will get more popular ;3
Experience: I live in a very small town in Washington.
Why do you want this Job: I want to live in a nice cozy house in a RPG =3
Comments: I have always wanted to be in a RPG


----------



## Hiro (Nov 14, 2009)

PurelyYoshi said:
			
		

> What do you know about _____(Your Job): Being a villager is important to the village so the village will get more popular ;3


ROTFL XD


----------



## Josh (Nov 14, 2009)

Alright Purely Yoshi, I'll see when i can add you.


----------



## Hiro (Nov 14, 2009)

*Secret bump*


----------



## PurelyYoshi (Nov 14, 2009)

-Ryan- said:
			
		

> PurelyYoshi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh shush up >_< xD


----------



## Hiro (Nov 14, 2009)

PurelyYoshi said:
			
		

> -Ryan- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was joking...

D;


----------



## PurelyYoshi (Nov 14, 2009)

-Ryan- said:
			
		

> PurelyYoshi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me was too D;
Kewl Monkey ;3


----------



## Hiro (Nov 14, 2009)

PurelyYoshi said:
			
		

> -Ryan- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Othanx


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 14, 2009)

I think in the game, there should be an Easter Egg where you can find Me, Comatose2009, -Ryan-, you, and the other staff working on a supposed sequel.


----------



## PurelyYoshi (Nov 14, 2009)

-Ryan- said:
			
		

> PurelyYoshi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me also like your siggy. And your town name.


----------



## Josh (Nov 14, 2009)

kk guys, I need help.

Now Bronen (Main Character) Is in search for his parents as he doesn't know the meaning of "kidnapping", he sees a very big cave and he enters. 

Anyways i need a puzzle for the cave.


----------



## Hiro (Nov 14, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> kk guys, I need help.
> 
> Now Bronen (Main Character) Is in search for his parents as he doesn't know the meaning of "kidnapping", he sees a very big cave and he enters.
> 
> Anyways i need a puzzle for the cave.


Gosh, i hate puzzles!

D:


----------



## Josh (Nov 14, 2009)

-Ryan- said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol  They make the game more fun and active.

I am actually thinking of a boulder pushing one.


----------



## Hiro (Nov 14, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> -Ryan- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Edited foar maximum Rogar


----------



## Hiro (Nov 14, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> -Ryan- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Edited foar maximum Rogar


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 14, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> kk guys, I need help.
> 
> Now Bronen (Main Character) Is in search for his parents as he doesn't know the meaning of "kidnapping", he sees a very big cave and he enters.
> 
> Anyways i need a puzzle for the cave.


I have an idea!


----------



## Hiro (Nov 14, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Say it out loud, son!


----------



## Josh (Nov 14, 2009)

kk BB


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 14, 2009)

-Ryan- said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean type it. K.

The puzzle is that there are two paths and at the end of each path there is a mini-boss which awards him with a sword or something. (So in other words, the user can't enter the third path until he's entered the first 2). The user has to go through one of the paths, but each turn up false. But there is a large wall in front of him, so he gets to thinking, maybe there's something behind it. So he rams it, and then ends up on the other side, in another path.


----------



## Hiro (Nov 14, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> -Ryan- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds good


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 14, 2009)

-Ryan- said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hiro (Nov 14, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> -Ryan- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yarly  ^_^


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 14, 2009)

-Ryan- said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Phew. That was a lot of thinking. What do you say we take a pie break?


----------



## Hiro (Nov 14, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> -Ryan- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, let's eat the Portal cake ;D


----------



## Josh (Nov 14, 2009)

Nice idea, For the wall that is just blocked there will be a switch to open the wall.


----------



## Hiro (Nov 14, 2009)

At the end of the game, the camera should move through a bunch of corridors until it comes to a room with a cake in the middle.

Then the credits roll


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 14, 2009)

-Ryan- said:
			
		

> Don't tell me the cake is a lie!


Oh, but it tis.


----------



## Hiro (Nov 14, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> -Ryan- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D:

Rat man was right all along!


----------



## PurelyYoshi (Nov 14, 2009)

Rat man Evil.
So is me. TEH RYAN STALKER. XD


----------



## Hiro (Nov 14, 2009)

PurelyYoshi said:
			
		

> Rat man Evil.
> So is me. TEH RYAN STALKER. XD


You don't know who rat man is.

Get Portal, nao.


----------



## PurelyYoshi (Nov 14, 2009)

-Ryan- said:
			
		

> PurelyYoshi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay. I will.


----------



## Hiro (Nov 14, 2009)

Ok, lets not _stray_ off-topic xD


----------



## Josh (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks, i don't want this to get locked D;


----------



## NikoKing (Nov 14, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Thanks, i don't want this to get locked D;


Why would it even get locked? The spam or something?


----------



## Josh (Nov 14, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There was spam before and a bit after.


----------



## NikoKing (Nov 14, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I see.  How's the game coming along?


----------



## Hiro (Nov 15, 2009)

*bump*

I do not want this thread to die out and then nobody notices it gets locked <_<


----------



## Nic (Nov 15, 2009)

I still think immature kids shouldn't run this game. I mean I don't care your eleven but get some maturity. Your probably going to leave the game in the middle.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 15, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> I still think immature kids shouldn't run this game. I mean I don't care your eleven but get some maturity. Your probably going to leave the game in the middle.


Thanks... >.> 

I'm four years ahead of what you named as the age group.


----------



## Hiro (Nov 15, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was talking about me >_>


----------



## Josh (Nov 15, 2009)

lol im not a kid im 14 <.<. They're just giving me idea's.

@Nikoking: Game is coming on well, thanks.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Nov 15, 2009)

Age: 13
Timezone: EST
What Job: NPC
What do you know about _____(Your Job): Non-Playable-Character
Experience: PTBTV
Why do you want this Job: LMFAO is my inspiration
Comments: @w@


----------



## Josh (Nov 15, 2009)

lol kk Alecks.


----------



## Hiro (Nov 17, 2009)

*bump*


----------



## Josh (Nov 17, 2009)

Hi Ryan. Just thinking of something.

Should there be a snow Crypt or a Ice Volcano?


----------



## Hiro (Nov 17, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Hi Ryan. Just thinking of something.
> 
> Should there be a snow Crypt or a Ice Volcano?


Ice Volcano sounds more fantasy-ish so go with that   

Back from being banned  ^_^


----------



## Josh (Nov 17, 2009)

-Ryan- said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes that's what i thought.

Also you were banned? Why?

Also My <big>*SHORT*</big> demo is coming out tommorow.

Remember that is it short not my full game atm, I just want some feedback to see what i need to edit and so people won't get bored.


----------



## Hiro (Nov 17, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> -Ryan- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll PM you why.

Yay, a short demo 

I still have that first beta you released


----------



## Josh (Nov 17, 2009)

-Ryan- said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol oh yeah.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Nov 17, 2009)

I'll think up some more weapons ideas soon, it's just I need to finish mah Physics D: Why do I care about the angle of incidence when a mirror is 30 degrees and an incident ray of light is on it?


----------



## Josh (Nov 17, 2009)

CrazyDavis said:
			
		

> I'll think up some more weapons ideas soon, it's just I need to finish mah Physics D: Why do I care about the angle of incidence when a mirror is 30 degrees and an incident ray of light is on it?


Thanks Jack, and Oo i hate physics ;p


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Nov 17, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> CrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem  I can do half of it. And then History and french tomorrow ):


----------



## Josh (Nov 17, 2009)

CrazyDavis said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol cool, im good at french.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Nov 17, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> CrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good at it!? It's like torture, except with vocabulary. *Sighs* I have like 12 pieces of homework, and I think my hamsters having a fit  Anyway... How's the storyline coming along?


----------



## Josh (Nov 17, 2009)

CrazyDavis said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol unlucky.

The Story line is coming on well. I am just trying to make a volcano map..

Anyways I will make the short demo end right before the boss. ;P I want people to be excited for the next demo.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Nov 17, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> CrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good to leave it on a cliffhanger though, you get through the dungeon just to find that you can't fight it   :smiledisapointed: but are excited for the next part.


----------



## Josh (Nov 17, 2009)

CrazyDavis said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I love doing that.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Nov 17, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> CrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh, g2g now, so I'll PM you some more ideas tomoz.


----------



## Micah (Nov 17, 2009)

I do have one suggestion:

Maybe you could change the name to _When Two Worlds Collide._ I don't know, just a thought.


----------



## Josh (Nov 17, 2009)

@CrazyDavis:

Cya and kk

@Comatose: Yeah, I will. Thanks ;]


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 17, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> ~JJ~
> 
> I'm gonna try and think up some monster names and descriptions after I finish my Biology homework. Don't worry, I didn't forget.



Or something like that... :/ I hope this doesn't become a long running thing. I don't want to keep relaying messages.


----------



## Josh (Nov 17, 2009)

Skippy The Pizza Boy said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


? Who are you?

EDIT:
Oh.. Don't worry i will add demo's monthly so you won't get bored.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 17, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Skippy The Pizza Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BB's bro/friend.


----------



## Josh (Nov 17, 2009)

Skippy The Pizza Boy said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah sorry, Don't worry im working as fast and effectively as possible. It should hopefully be finished in a few months.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 17, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Skippy The Pizza Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I'm hoping he comes back soon so I don't have to keep relaying messages. Take your time.


----------



## Josh (Nov 17, 2009)

Skippy The Pizza Boy said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah kk.


----------



## Hiro (Nov 18, 2009)

Is the demo coming out today?


----------



## Josh (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah, I'm going to double check it and upload it. Also im going to add a new poll so people please vote it in (not the online one)


----------



## Hiro (Nov 18, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm going to double check it and upload it. Also im going to add a new poll so people please vote it in (not the online one)


Cool 

Upload it to MediaFire, please


----------



## Josh (Nov 18, 2009)

kk.


----------



## Hiro (Nov 18, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> kk.


And btw, can you change my name (in the staff list) to Rogar please D: ?


----------



## Josh (Nov 18, 2009)

-Ryan- said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol Sure.


----------



## Hiro (Nov 18, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> -Ryan- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kthx 

And isn't it supposed to _When two world*s* collide_?


----------



## Josh (Nov 18, 2009)

Lol oh yeah, simple mistake. Also if i do voice overs, i need to do audition's..


----------



## Hiro (Nov 18, 2009)

Kk


----------



## Micah (Nov 18, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Lol oh yeah, simple mistake. Also if i do voice overs, i need to do audition's..


Voice overs would be awesome. Are you talking about auditions by members of TBT?


----------



## Josh (Nov 18, 2009)

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, Also I might use Facesets. I will also let people auditions on youtube..


----------



## Hiro (Nov 20, 2009)

Ahem... bump?


----------



## Josh (Nov 20, 2009)

Sorry Ryans, I have some Bugs to sort out so i will release tommorow.


----------



## Hiro (Nov 20, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Sorry Ryans, I have some Bugs to sort out so i will release tommorow.


Okay, nobody likes a bug filled game xD


----------



## Josh (Nov 20, 2009)

-Ryan- said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup ;D


----------



## Josh (Dec 13, 2009)

Alright Guys I've finished from my break of my game.

I've made Signatures for my Game. If you are part or you want to support this game you may put this in your sig or spoiler.

Here they are:


----------



## Elliot (Dec 13, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Alright Guys I've finished from my break of my game.
> 
> I've made Signatures for my Game. If you are part or you want to support this game you may put this in your sig or spoiler.
> 
> Here they are:


At first i thought the white and black world was a soccer ball. XD


----------



## Josh (Dec 13, 2009)

Lol nope


----------



## Josh (Dec 13, 2009)

New Poll up, Should the player Choose their race, gender and name so they can live their own RPG life?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 13, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> New Poll up, Should the player Choose their race, gender and name so they can live their own RPG life?


Si. Is the demo up?


----------



## Josh (Dec 13, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah It's up but I need to edit some things from it, I'll re-upload it.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 13, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok


----------



## Josh (Dec 15, 2009)

Alright I'm just going to focus on my Demo 2 and Improve my mapping and Graphics. I MIGHT add voice overs and I am definatly adding the feature when you can choose which character you want.

Screenshots are up, Check the front page. It's Nothing Special, I need to improve my mapping and Lighting on it.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 15, 2009)

Shouldn't you fix the title? :s


----------



## Josh (Dec 15, 2009)

Oh yeah  I forgot.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 15, 2009)

Demo?


----------



## Marcus (Dec 16, 2009)

Those screenshots look sheczy B)


----------



## Marcus (Dec 16, 2009)

Age:12
Timezone:UK
What Job:Character/monster developers(only if this means designing characteristics *on paper*, not actually designing them on computer) *or* monster voice overs
What do you know about developers(if it's what I think it is) creative mind e.g good at coming up with stuff. Monster voices, I'm good at doing weird monster-like voice 
Experience:none  :veryhappy: 
Why do you want this Job:Want to help out and sounds like fun.
Commentswetty pwease JJ


----------



## Josh (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks for your Application. You can draw it on paper but you have to find a way to put it onto TBT, Maybe scan it? Also Monster voice overs, Sure.

But you will have to give me a test for voice overs before you can actually join.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 16, 2009)

ok, I might choose the developing then.

Anything you want to be done, I'll try and do


----------



## JamesBertie (Dec 16, 2009)

JJ im starting to draw some monsters (Finaly, i had a load of school work) what type do you want? like in caves or whatever


----------



## Josh (Dec 16, 2009)

Alright, I just need Ice type monsters at the moment. I will sprite them when you've done, It doesn't have to be perfect, You can even do it on paint.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 16, 2009)

Does that include me, or just James?


----------



## JamesBertie (Dec 16, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Alright, I just need Ice type monsters at the moment. I will sprite them when you've done, It doesn't have to be perfect, You can even do it on paint.


Im better at drawing them on paper, ill do the front, back and sides for you to sprite


----------



## Josh (Dec 16, 2009)

James can do Ice, You can do Water. My game will focus around Snow/Ice/Water near the beginning.


----------



## Josh (Dec 16, 2009)

JamesBertie said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorrry for double post (If i have done so)

Yeah, Thanks :]


----------



## Marcus (Dec 16, 2009)

Ok, I'll give it a go seeing as * I'm on holiday!!!*


----------



## JamesBertie (Dec 16, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> James can do Ice, You can do Water. My game will focus around Snow/Ice/Water near the beginning.


Sure ill get to work


----------



## Josh (Dec 16, 2009)

Alright Thanks, I'll get ready to pay you after you've done :]


----------



## JamesBertie (Dec 16, 2009)

have done the first sketch but i am going to work on it in photoshop.
its ment to be like a penguin. 
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Marcus (Dec 16, 2009)

@James: if you're drawing with pencil on paper, how are you going to transfer inage onto PS, because maybe you could tell me?

Thanks


----------



## JamesBertie (Dec 16, 2009)

Im going to get a better image insted of going onto photoshop


----------



## Marcus (Dec 16, 2009)

kk, I'm currently doing a tidal wave boss ^^


----------



## JamesBertie (Dec 16, 2009)

I jope this is a better image (My camera sucks) ill add colour.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Marcus (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice ^^
I'll post mine when I'm done.


----------



## Josh (Dec 16, 2009)

It's alright James :]

I'll post on the front page.


----------



## JamesBertie (Dec 16, 2009)

I added colour, If it looks green its ment to be blue

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Josh (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice James, It will turn out better when I sprite it. Do you want it tall or short?


----------



## JamesBertie (Dec 16, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Nice James, It will turn out better when I sprite it. Do you want it tall or short?


Medium would be cool, I dont mind if you change the colour


----------



## Marcus (Dec 16, 2009)

I just noticed that the title of the thread says "When Two Worl*d* Collide" As opposed to "When Two World*s* Collide "


----------



## Josh (Dec 16, 2009)

Yeah, People have noticed, I'll change it now.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 16, 2009)

Ok, it's up! My Tidal Wave side view
Hope you like- took a while to draw.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## JamesBertie (Dec 16, 2009)

sermantopp said:
			
		

> Ok, it's up! My Tidal Wave side view
> Hope you like- took a while to draw.
> 1 sec


Thats awsome


----------



## Marcus (Dec 16, 2009)

^^ Thanks


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 16, 2009)

JJ, when should we expect the demo? (IAAP)


----------



## Josh (Dec 16, 2009)

Not bad, I'll try and sprite it.

I will do James First.


----------



## Josh (Dec 16, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> JJ, when should we expect the demo? (IAAP)


Tonight, Let me re-upload it.

Soon i'll be putting my game on a website..


----------



## Marcus (Dec 16, 2009)

Kk, take your time, I don't mind when it goes up .


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 16, 2009)

ok


----------



## easpa (Dec 16, 2009)

sermantopp said:
			
		

> Ok, it's up! My Tidal Wave side view
> Hope you like- took a while to draw.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> ...


Good job, sermantopp!


----------



## Marcus (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks pokemon ^^


----------



## JamesBertie (Dec 16, 2009)

I made a new one (i used the Dsi camera for  this) i call it the Crazy Snowball 
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Fillfall (Dec 16, 2009)

do you need elfs to? if you need them i can draw some


----------



## easpa (Dec 16, 2009)

JamesBertie said:
			
		

> I made a new one (i used the Dsi camera for  this) i call it the Crazy Snowball
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one, JamesBertie!


----------



## Marcus (Dec 16, 2009)

Quite cool, but looks more like a melting skull.

No offence- maybe call it a melting skull though?


----------



## JamesBertie (Dec 16, 2009)

sermantopp said:
			
		

> Quite cool, but looks more like a melting skull.
> 
> No offence- maybe call it a melting skull though?


Cool,but still have it covered in snow


----------



## Josh (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice James :]

Also FillFall Draw me an Elf please.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 16, 2009)

First Ninja Element almost done B)


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Dec 16, 2009)

Oh, we can do drawings for enemies now? *Finds pencil*


----------



## Marcus (Dec 16, 2009)

Only Monster Developers can, unless The JJ allows you.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Dec 16, 2009)

Meh  More time for french anyway


----------



## Josh (Dec 16, 2009)

You can start drawing monsters now, But not Characters.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 16, 2009)

Hey guys, I'm doing element ninja's for The JJ's halloween quest.
Here is the Fire Ninja:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


The belt is red, just didn't come out too well.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Dec 16, 2009)

kk JJ. I'll upload one now. It's not amazing though.


----------



## JamesBertie (Dec 16, 2009)

Here is a Dragon 
@Sermantopp, yours is cool

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Marcus (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks James


Cool Dragon, just maybe a teeny bit fat lol?
Heads are awsome!


----------



## JamesBertie (Dec 16, 2009)

sermantopp said:
			
		

> Thanks James
> 
> 
> Cool Dragon, just maybe a teeny bit fat lol?
> Heads are awsome!


lol im no good at feet


----------



## Marcus (Dec 16, 2009)

No I mean the body.

Just make the right hand line of his body smaller and hey presto B)


----------



## JamesBertie (Dec 16, 2009)

Cant wait untill this is finished


----------



## Josh (Dec 16, 2009)

Yeah, I am currently doing sermantopp's Ninja, It's coming out well. I will do your snow skull next then your dragon


----------



## JamesBertie (Dec 16, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Yeah, I am currently doing sermantopp's Ninja, It's coming out well. I will do your snow skull next then your dragon


sweet, have you done my penguin?


----------



## Josh (Dec 16, 2009)

Not yet, I'lll Probably Finish it tonight.

I'll post on here when i've done.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 16, 2009)

All of them have been insane ^^

My name better be on the ending credits lol


----------



## SamXX (Dec 16, 2009)

Are you making this all by scratch?


----------



## Marcus (Dec 16, 2009)

Yep, he's making the actual game and the staff are helping him about with monsters etc.

The JJ is doing most of the work though, coz he's awsome


----------



## SamXX (Dec 16, 2009)

sermantopp said:
			
		

> Yep, he's making the actual game and the staff are helping him about with monsters etc.
> 
> The JJ is doing most of the work though, coz he's awsome


I mean, is he coding it from completely scratch, no programs or whatever.


----------



## JamesBertie (Dec 16, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think hes using a program called RPG Maker or something like that


----------



## Josh (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm using a Program, But it hardly came with anything. I had to add ALOT of things to make the game better.

EDIT: Also it costs


----------



## SamXX (Dec 16, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> I'm using a Program, But it hardly came with anything. I had to add ALOT of things to make the game better.
> 
> EDIT: Also it costs


----------



## Josh (Dec 16, 2009)

It's alright, The Program has a trial and I can give you the code if you want.


----------



## SamXX (Dec 16, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> It's alright, The Program has a trial and I can give you the code if you want.


If you don't mind, thanks


----------



## Josh (Dec 16, 2009)

It's Alright : P


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 16, 2009)

Alfred made creature. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




^Hoggie

http://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff206/Bob_the_Bob/Hoggie.png


----------



## Josh (Dec 16, 2009)

Looks smexi Alfred :]


----------



## Josh (Dec 16, 2009)

I've done Sermantopp's Ninja. I just did a small Animation for it. It's kinda messed up as The frames per sec were 0.1


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 16, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Looks smexi Alfred :]


Inorite? I make more nao.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 16, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> I've done Sermantopp's Ninja. I just did a small Animation for it. It's kinda messed up as The frames per sec were 0.1


Perfect!

Is the red stuff coming out the fire?
Would it be possible to have fire stuff coming out of hands-or far too difficult?

Perfect though!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 16, 2009)

is name is Afsue







http://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff206/Bob_the_Bob/Afsue.png


----------



## Marcus (Dec 16, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> is name is Afsue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is it???


----------



## Josh (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow  I'm going to use this.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 16, 2009)

sermantopp said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's an Afsue.


----------



## «Jack» (Dec 16, 2009)

Just from looking at the few screenshots, I'm noticing a few grammar/spelling errors. Whoever's in charge of editing (if anyone is) needs to look a little more carefully.

/my 2


----------



## Josh (Dec 16, 2009)

Yeah, Sorry about that. I type fast when I'm typing when doing my game.
But thanks for telling me.

Anyway's Guys I g2g. More information to come and I'll post the demo onto here, It should finish uploading by then.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 16, 2009)

ZZT!





http://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff206/Bob_the_Bob/ZZT.png


----------



## Marcus (Dec 17, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Just from looking at the few screenshots, I'm noticing a few grammar/spelling errors. Whoever's in charge of editing (if anyone is) needs to look a little more carefully.
> 
> /my 2


----------



## SamXX (Dec 17, 2009)

When you finish the game will everything still be blue like in the screens so far?


----------



## Marcus (Dec 17, 2009)

No, only the very beginning which is a night scene.
I'm not sure, but I think The JJ is taking a bit of infuence from Earthbound, the SNES game.
Not sure though.


----------



## Josh (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah, I'm going to change the settings so it will look more light Night.


----------



## Hiro (Dec 17, 2009)

The game looks like it's going well right now xD


----------



## Josh (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah, Thanks.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 17, 2009)

I've done a back and front view for the tidal wave JJ.

I've always done the Earth, Fire and Water Ninjas, just got Grass to do B)


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 17, 2009)

How far are you jj?


----------



## Marcus (Dec 17, 2009)

*Element Ninja Set*
Ice Ninja:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


Earth Ninja:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


Water Ninja:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


Fire Ninja:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

*Tidal Wave*

Side View:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


Front and Back:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


Made Front and Back of Tidal Wave smaller.


----------



## Josh (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm actually quite far tbh, 2nd demo MAY be out on New Years day. Only 1 boss though but I promise you it'll be long. The demo is uploading (Again) as my laptop ran out of battery.
So i'll post more information as I go.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 17, 2009)

Sorry Front and Back are so big, will get that fixed in a sec...

Sorted.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 17, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> I'm actually quite far tbh, 2nd demo MAY be out on New Years day. Only 1 boss though but I promise you it'll be long. The demo is uploading (Again) as my laptop ran out of battery.
> So i'll post more information as I go.


ok


----------



## Marcus (Dec 17, 2009)

This game should rock, and hopefully will ^^


----------



## Josh (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah, Demo should be upload ASAP.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 17, 2009)

*Ice Gremlin*


This is in two parts as with only one picture, you couldn't really see the detail and it made it look like an elf with a sombrero lol, so I took two photos, one of each half.


Top Half:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


Bottom Half:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>




Sorry about that.


----------



## Josh (Dec 17, 2009)

Looks good.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 17, 2009)

Demo's up? And didja use mah music?


----------



## Marcus (Dec 17, 2009)

Demo will be up in like 15, according to JJ.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 18, 2009)

Sorry for double post but here is the Yeti Boss you requested JJ.


I didn't do the cigar and trench hat, because it would look dumn on the yeti I drew.


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Josh (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice job.

Also demo is up, I hope it works:
http://www.mediafire.com/?yjjmreniywd


----------



## Marcus (Dec 18, 2009)

Can't wait, but 20mins download


----------



## Josh (Dec 18, 2009)

I can reduce it, But that means I'll have to re-upload it.
Don't worry I'll reduce the time soon.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 18, 2009)

Don't worry, only 9 minutes to go!


----------



## JamesBertie (Dec 18, 2009)

Have you done my monsters yet?


----------



## Josh (Dec 18, 2009)

Yeah James, I'm halfway through your penguin. It should be done soon and will be posted here.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice, making great progress JJ

Shame about the demo, hopefully this one will work!


----------



## Josh (Dec 18, 2009)

Argh, The penguin = Not going to well. So i'll do your skull James.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 18, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Argh, The penguin = Not going to well. So i'll do your skull James.


Dang. Oh well.

Off Topic: Man, Zelda WW is really good!


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Dec 19, 2009)

I''ll sign up to beta test etc,
Plus i can do Spriting, Storyline, Character/ Monster Design,
You've seen me do that sorta stuff xD


----------



## Josh (Dec 19, 2009)

Sure, But I've not seen you sprite before But i'll see.


----------



## NikoKing (Dec 19, 2009)

Nice job with the dedication.  Pokemon TBT is most likely going to be canceled because I'm putting too much effort into a game that like 5-30 people are going to play, and they might not even finish it. On the other hand, you could show this game publicly since it's not strictly about TBT and get way more players.  I daresay you're doing an amazing job on it, and I wish it's fun for you.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 19, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Nice job with the dedication.  Pokemon TBT is most likely going to be canceled because I'm putting too much effort into a game that like 5-30 people are going to play, and they might not even finish it. On the other hand, you could show this game publicly since it's not strictly about TBT and get way more players.  I daresay you're doing an amazing job on it, and I wish it's fun for you.


Thanks Niko, that's great!

JJ is certainly doing a great job, hopefully he carries on!


----------



## Josh (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks Niko :]

Yeah I'm going to try advertise on youtube and some RPG forums.
It's going quite well and my Demo is coming out today, I'm working on my 2nd demo with help with my story liners.

Over thanks for supporting us. :]


----------



## SilentHopes (Dec 19, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Thanks Niko :]
> 
> Yeah I'm going to try advertise on youtube and some RPG forums.
> It's going quite well and my Demo is coming out today, I'm working on my 2nd demo with help with my story liners.
> ...


If you do an online game, you'd most likely want to get some patches on it.


----------



## Josh (Dec 19, 2009)

Rorato74 said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My next project will be online, I just wanted to make a proper RPG.

My next Project might be in 3D and a MMORPG like runescape.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Dec 19, 2009)

Could I just be a Character ?


----------



## Josh (Dec 19, 2009)

Yeah sure Blue, Just tell me which type.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Dec 19, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Yeah sure Blue, Just tell me which type.


What are the kinds ?


----------



## Josh (Dec 19, 2009)

Only got 2 atm. I'll add more later one.
Those are Villager and Sales Man.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 19, 2009)

JJ, after I've done the King, what else do you need doing?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Dec 19, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Only got 2 atm. I'll add more later one.
> Those are Villager and Sales Man.


Im going to be a villager !


----------



## Josh (Dec 19, 2009)

@Sermantopp: Thanks, I'll be on msn in one Minute.

@Blue: Cool, I'll make you have a part in the next demo :]


----------



## Marcus (Dec 20, 2009)

Here is the Ice King


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Josh (Dec 20, 2009)

Look's Good.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks, anything else you need doing?


----------



## Josh (Dec 20, 2009)

Ice Guards. Also 50 pages :]


----------



## Marcus (Dec 20, 2009)

Woot and ok.


----------



## Josh (Dec 20, 2009)

Done Skull SnowBall thing.

I don't know if it came out well but..


----------



## Marcus (Dec 20, 2009)

Wow, that's brill JJ!


----------



## Josh (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks, I think i did better shadowing.


----------



## Hiro (Dec 20, 2009)

If you don't mind i would also like a part in the game  ^_^ 

A villager, preferrably.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 20, 2009)

Yeh.

I didn't realise how many you had to make for each monster!


----------



## Josh (Dec 20, 2009)

Ryan you sure can. Also I need help with story plotholes if you don't mind.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 20, 2009)

I just thought of something. In pokemon, one of the buildings you can go to has the creators in the game in it. Like the story artist(s) designer, creator, co-owner, etc in little characters just in an office building. Have them say certain things. Like I would say "Bob is a Fish" (Mi catchphrase) and you would have to bring me a fish to get something really nice.


----------



## Josh (Dec 20, 2009)

Like Mini Quests? Nice Idea. I'll mix it up a little though.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 20, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I just thought of something. In pokemon, one of the buildings you can go to has the creators in the game in it. Like the story artist(s) designer, creator, co-owner, etc in little characters just in an office building. Have them say certain things. Like I would say "Bob is a Fish" (Mi catchphrase) and you would have to bring me a fish to get something really nice.


I like it


----------



## Micah (Dec 20, 2009)

Hey JJ, I haven't talked to you in a while. Are there any updates on the story since we talked last?


----------



## Josh (Dec 20, 2009)

Well we 3 new staff who are:
sermantopp - Monster Designer
rroqer - Music Mixer
AndyB - StoryLiner and Music Mixer.

I have a bit of infomation on my 2nd demo. 

I hope it doesn't sound cliche.

So After the boss, Bronen and Cidra are trying to get past a Ifrit, They will have to destroy it to get through. They will have to swim to the other side (Swimming Tutorial) and make their way through the Ice Volcano. They see a town with a Castle near by, So they want to check the castle. Inside the castle you will learn how to do diffrent skills. So Anyways They meet the King and the King asks them to do a small quest for themHis son (the prince) has ran away so They must go and find him. ect..

So is that good so far? If not please comment.

But where should the King hide? I am stuck with two:

1) Forest/Woods
OR
2) Underwater, You have to fish him up or.. Go underwater and search for him.


----------



## Micah (Dec 20, 2009)

Do you have a reason why the prince would run away?


----------



## Josh (Dec 20, 2009)

Not really, This is why I kind of need help.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 20, 2009)

Hmm, maybe if he thinks he is unloved by his father.

The good old story: Father wants his son to grow up strong, so he's harsh on him. Prince is a dopy, weak boy, and feels pressurised by his father. He therefore runs away.

Works every time XD, what d'ya think?


----------



## Josh (Dec 20, 2009)

Good Idea sermantopp, But that is kind of cliche .

Maybe he want's to find love?


----------



## Marcus (Dec 20, 2009)

Hmm, we could change it.

His father is horrible, he beat's his son. He therefore runs away. The father makes out to you that he wants his son back, and that the son is very bad and never does as he's told. You go after him, find out that the father is actually horrible, and you then have to fight the father?

Complete turn around-and not expected


----------



## Josh (Dec 20, 2009)

Yeah, It's like a twist. Nice.


----------



## Micah (Dec 20, 2009)

_And_ the prince can find a girl when he's out on his own. As you advance through the game, the prince (now the king) could send updates about him and the girl. He could possibly send items, too.

Maybe?


----------



## Micah (Dec 20, 2009)

What's the result of the fight with the king? Does he die, or does he change his ways.

Later, you could attend the prince's wedding, but it's actually a trap placed by the (presumed dead) evil king to get revenge.


----------



## Josh (Dec 20, 2009)

So when you find the prince he found a girl? Nice.
Also when he fights The King he promises he will change his ways.
Also good idea about the wedding. I like it :]


----------



## Doctor (Dec 20, 2009)

Josh I suggest you keep one main plot, and make small changes from there. Because the whole time I've been here I've seen like 4 different titles and different stories per each.


----------



## Micah (Dec 20, 2009)

Yeah, I'm kind of confused about the main plot right now.


----------



## Josh (Dec 20, 2009)

Yeah, Sorry Guys. I'm just thinking of ways to get the story into depth. Maybe you can help me think of plotholes?


----------



## Micah (Dec 20, 2009)

I have to go to our Christmas program now, but I'll be back on later to think of ideas, JJ.


----------



## Josh (Dec 20, 2009)

Alright Sure, I have to go in 5 minutes.
Either PM me for post on here if you have ideas.

Thanks and Bye.


----------



## 8bit (Dec 20, 2009)

what is it for


----------



## Josh (Dec 20, 2009)

Marlon88 said:
			
		

> what is it for


Why don't you check out the first page?


----------



## 8bit (Dec 20, 2009)

i will fill out the application list on monday i have an idea what about cameos like Lew should have a house he can go back to anytime there should be a bedroom upstairs and a TV downstairs with probably a NES hooked up to it and probably a R.O.B.


----------



## Doctor (Dec 20, 2009)

Marlon88 said:
			
		

> i will fill out the application list on monday i have an idea what about cameos like Lew should have a house he can go back to anytime there should be a bedroom upstairs and a TV downstairs with probably a NES hooked up to it and probably a R.O.B.


This isn't a Nintendo game, idiot.


----------



## Josh (Dec 20, 2009)

Marlon88 said:
			
		

> i will fill out the application list on monday i have an idea what about cameos like Lew should have a house he can go back to anytime there should be a bedroom upstairs and a TV downstairs with probably a NES hooked up to it and probably a R.O.B.


No.


----------



## 8bit (Dec 20, 2009)

i know its not i am saying cameo items


----------



## 8bit (Dec 20, 2009)

what about the house idea


----------



## «Jack» (Dec 20, 2009)

Marlon88 said:
			
		

> what about the house idea


He's said no.
That means NO.


----------



## Josh (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks Jack.
Marlon, I'm not copying Pokemon.
Also I'm thinking of a plothole.


----------



## «Jack» (Dec 20, 2009)

Age: 13
Timezone: CST
What Job: Hero, or Editor if you'd like one.
What do you know about _____(Your Job): Hero? How the heck am I supposed to know anything about that? Editor? I know how to rectify spelling errors, run on sentences, improper use of punctation, that stuff.
Experience: 8 years of meticulously editing my own papers, as I hate being corrected. Hero? None.
Why do you want this Job: Sounds like a cool idea for a game, and I'd like to help out.
Comments: LOLCAKE.


----------



## 8bit (Dec 20, 2009)

its not off pokemon im saying a living room on the bottom with a tv and the bedroom with a bed ._.


----------



## Josh (Dec 20, 2009)

Thank's Jack for your Application, I'm sure you'll be a good editor.

@Marlon:
This is a Medival RPG, Also I don't need to house, I've already done that.


----------



## Josh (Dec 20, 2009)

Sorry for double post:

I'm off for the day. More information to come tommorow.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 21, 2009)

I've been thinking about the compliacted story line.

Maybe, you have choices in the game e.g-should we go and rescue him, or go to the pub and have a nice sit down.

The more kind things you do, the more challenging it gets. Say, if you rescued that guy, the next thing is to go into a huge fortress and free prisoner whereas, if you chose to go into a pub-the next thing is to rescue a cat up a tree.

?


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Dec 21, 2009)

sermantopp said:
			
		

> I've been thinking about the compliacted story line.
> 
> Maybe, you have choices in the game e.g-should we go and rescue him, or go to the pub and have a nice sit down.
> 
> ...


Lol to that.
But i have an even better idea:

You get  LOADS of in-game Desicions, based on what you do you will be given 'Good' And 'Bad' Points, 
If your 'Bad' Points out weight your 'Good' Points the games later story line will change,
and visa versa, Also being 'Bad' will unlock stuff as well as good, also form/character/ending changes should happen. Also monsters you have to fight should differ.
Also In-game-personality should change,
All this would be based on:
Main Mission Turn-outs
Sub-mission turn-outs
What you do in certain situations.
ETC>


----------



## Josh (Dec 21, 2009)

Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've *bolded* the one's I like.

But i'm still thinking for "Changing the ending". Could It just all lead to the ending I have in mind?
Also there could be a point to either choose to find his parents or "Travel with the prince to his uncles house" as his father is evil.
It add's more gameplay In my opinion.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 21, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So I take it you got my PM then about the king being an evil guy and wanting to kill the prince, which is why you must find him?


----------



## Josh (Dec 21, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm taking that idea. It's a good idea.
I will put part of the story line in there.


----------



## Josh (Dec 21, 2009)

Demo up:
http://www.mediafire.com/?n5vadj3d3we

If it has glitches or Spelling Mistakes, Please note down.
Also review it please.


----------



## Doctor (Dec 21, 2009)

Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure is _Fable_ in here.


----------



## Josh (Dec 22, 2009)

<big><big><big><big><big>*Voice Over Auditions*</big></big></big></big></big>*

Alright I've decided to do Voice Overs in my game.
I will do Auditions and I will choose the best voice to be the voice of some characters in my game.

To enter you must add me on MSN, my MSN is fishermanbacke@hotmail.co.uk.
This is so I can test your voice and give you CC.

Here are the Characters You can sign up for and which dialouge you need to say.

*<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Bronen:
"Woo, All Correct. Time to move my ass. *But what is an ass?*

Cidra:
"Stop with these rhetorical question's, let me go you ******."

Bronen's Father:
"So Bronen, How is Richard's Pub? Hope that's going well."

Bronen's Mother:
"Welcome back Dear, Dinner is ready! Come sit down."

Richard:
"I've run out of Barley for my Wine, and my wife is pregnant. Can you please go to the cave North East of your house and get one for me?"

Ifrit:
"..and she killed our brothers! Terrible isn't it sir?"

Dragon:
"This is Horrific! You must go and hunt that girl down, bring her here and kill her right infront of me, I enjoy Entertainment."

Sea Monster:
"You must be.. Never mind. Prepare to be..Destroyed human!"</div>

*If you think these Dialouge choice is rubbish, then why dont you try make it, It is actually hard in my opionion to think of good dialouge to keep the player intresting, entertained and amused.There is also lot of better dialouge in this game.
Also If you think some of the Dialouge is just me trying to be funny but "failing" then fine, I'll change it. I can take CC.

Any Questions Just ask me.*


----------



## Marcus (Dec 22, 2009)

Sounds great-but I won't be doing them lol.


----------



## Josh (Dec 22, 2009)

Yeah, I understand : P


----------



## John102 (Dec 22, 2009)

It's like Pokemon TBT version all over again!

goodluck I hope this works out....


----------



## nooky13 (Dec 22, 2009)

me and the JJ over msn are recording loads of voices


----------



## Josh (Dec 22, 2009)

@John: Yeah : P. Thanks and So do I.

@Nooky: Yeah, But you just need practice.


----------



## SilentHopes (Dec 22, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Only got 2 atm. I'll add more later one.
> Those are Villager and Sales Man.


I wanna be a villager. One that gives you very important information.


----------



## Josh (Dec 22, 2009)

Rorato74 said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll consider it. But I'll still you up as Villager.


----------



## Micah (Dec 22, 2009)

Which voices are guy's and which are girl's?


----------



## SilentHopes (Dec 22, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Rorato74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yay!  I'm so excited. Now if only christmas would hurry up...


----------



## Micah (Dec 22, 2009)

JJ, I'll audition, but I won't be able to do it until later this evening at the earliest.


----------



## Josh (Dec 22, 2009)

Girl Voices are "Cidra,"Bronen's Mum" and "Ifrit" is both.


----------



## Josh (Dec 22, 2009)

Demo up, Its big but worth it:
http://www.mediafire.com/?wzmky02ezdm


----------



## Marcus (Dec 23, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Demo up, Its big but worth it:
> http://www.mediafire.com/?wzmky02ezdm


It's great but how to you attack???


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 31, 2009)

Josh. said:
			
		

> Demo up, Its big but worth it:
> http://www.mediafire.com/?wzmky02ezdm


Damn you, it's .exe! XP


----------



## Josh (Dec 31, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


: P
I found a error in that one so don't download it.
Also I am going to make a video with some gameplay.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 31, 2009)

Josh. said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


btw, in your signature you spelled Sprite wrong.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 31, 2009)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Old'd. I told him that, he just doesn't want to fix it. XD


----------



## Josh (Dec 31, 2009)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I noticed a while ago, Oh Well : P.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 31, 2009)

Josh. said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's okay. It's a Sprie Shop.


----------



## Hiro (Dec 31, 2009)

Hey Josh, how 'bout i make a trailer for this thing?

It just popped into my head right now 

And so TBTers can see what the game is like if they dont download it.


----------



## Josh (Dec 31, 2009)

-Ryan- said:
			
		

> Hey Josh, how 'bout i make a trailer for this thing?
> 
> It just popped into my head right now
> 
> And so TBTers can see what the game is like if they dont download it.


Yeah, I'll start on it tommorow.
I have to go soon so I don't think I'll be able to.


----------



## Hiro (Dec 31, 2009)

Josh. said:
			
		

> -Ryan- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahem...


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Dec 31, 2009)

Err, I would join but, um I don't know what my job would be xP

Btw, Your game looks VERY fun, and it looks like you worked hard on it.


----------



## Josh (Jan 1, 2010)

@ryan: You? : P sure. When I have released my 3rd Demo the sure.
@Azila: Thanks, They're some simple jobs you could do like story liner or Character Developer.
You can even support me.


----------



## Hiro (Jan 1, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> @ryan: You? : P sure. When I have released my 3rd Demo the sure.
> @Azila: Thanks, They're some simple jobs you could do like story liner or Character Developer.
> You can even support me.


K, i have trouble jumping in the latest one d:


----------



## Josh (Jan 1, 2010)

-Ryan- said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah : P.
I wanted it to make it hard but fun.
Also that demo started at the wrong place, I will post a screen shot of inside the volcano.


----------



## Josh (Jan 1, 2010)

Sorry for the double post:
Here a picture of inside the Ice Volcano, The puzzle is simple yet hard - 
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Ice Volcano</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Hiro (Jan 1, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> Sorry for the double post:
> Here a picture of inside the Ice Volcano, The puzzle is simple yet hard -
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Ice Volcano</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> ...


Cool d:

And how do you jump? I need to know xD


----------



## Josh (Jan 1, 2010)

-Ryan- said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just used events, I might add a control to jump to make it more interactive :]
Do you have RPG VX?


----------



## Hiro (Jan 1, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> -Ryan- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yesh.


----------



## Marcus (Jan 1, 2010)

Hey Josh, are there any more things you need me to draw/make new weapons?


----------



## Josh (Jan 1, 2010)

I will need weapons if that is alright with you.


----------



## Marcus (Jan 1, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> I will need weapons if that is alright with you.


Sure, what levels do you need them for and how many roughly?


----------



## Josh (Jan 1, 2010)

Make them atleast level 3, I will need 5.
I also need armour if that is alright.


----------



## Marcus (Jan 1, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> Make them atleast level 3, I will need 5.
> I also need armour if that is alright.


Sure thing Josh.


----------



## Josh (Jan 12, 2010)

Bump.
I'm going to start on voice overs now and I'll post my first try on here : P.


----------



## Marcus (Jan 12, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> Bump.
> I'm going to start on voice overs now and I'll post my first try on here : P.


Lol kk, should be entertaining 

Finally, W2WC comes back into this galaxy of topic pages, I thought it was a goner 


Also, can you give me the Monster Developer sig again, I lost all my sig stuff because I had too many spoilers  :gyroidconfused:


----------



## Josh (Jan 12, 2010)

Sure In a second, Also I am going to post this project on a RPG forums soon.


----------



## Marcus (Jan 12, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> Sure In a second, Also I am going to post this project on a RPG forums soon.


Good idea


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 12, 2010)

I can help with voice overs. I can also morph my voice too if you want some bad guy voices.


----------



## Josh (Jan 12, 2010)

Really? Thanks BB, I'm using Audicity to change my pitch so I can also act for a girl : P.
I have to go but I'll give you more information on the 2/3rd demo.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 12, 2010)

okay. I still wanna voice act too.


----------



## PoxyLemon (Feb 3, 2010)

has ur game been made yet?


----------



## JasonBurrows (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm looking forward to this project's completion, Josh.


----------



## PoxyLemon (Feb 3, 2010)

JJ have u made like weapons for the characters, if not im really good at making swords,better then i am at making music


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 3, 2010)

Aight Josh, as it turns out, I am sick and I have lost my voice. (>.<) So I will record when I have free time and when I am better. Bump the PM you sent me with the script please.


----------



## PoxyLemon (Feb 4, 2010)

josh i have to quit working for u and the reason is about my school, since im in year ten i have now alot of pressure amd responsibilty with my work and GCSE's and i havent had a chance to compose anything for u but i will try out ur game 

soz again


----------



## Josh (Feb 4, 2010)

@BB:
No problem BB, I'll re send it to you ^_^

@rroqer:
Don't worry, I completely understand. You can still  play my game though.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 4, 2010)

okay, thanks man.


----------



## Josh (Aug 22, 2010)

I've taken a break from TBT RPG to work on my original RPG When Two Worlds Collide
written by Comatose.
I've released a demo for it and It's in my signature. For those who can't see if for some reason, Here it is:http://www.mediafire.com/?u5i6ei64k8bmxc7

Here are some screenshots of the new game with new character and game designs.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">













</div>

And for those idiots who say "You've ditched TBT RPG for this!" Can just get off this topic, I said I'm doing 2 games at once. I'll release a TBT RPG demo next week so It'll be balanced.

Anyway, Feel free to post any feedback, review, glitches ect.
(Don't bother reading the first page, I need to do a lot of editing).


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 22, 2010)

Is Demo Mac compatible? And are you going with the website idea for this one, too?


----------



## Josh (Aug 22, 2010)

I'll try make it and I've found a way but sadly I can't do it on my laptop
so I'll do it on my brothers.
Also I have to re upload the demo due to it having a extracting error, Just wait
a little bit.


----------



## Josh (Aug 22, 2010)

Damn, Double post.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 22, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> I'll try make it and I've found a way but sadly I can't do it on my laptop
> so I'll do it on my brothers.
> Also I have to re upload the demo due to it having a extracting error, Just wait
> a little bit.


You need to make full body or stomach-up shots/avatars for the characters like your did for TBT.


----------



## Josh (Aug 22, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll get right on that  ^_^


----------



## D1llon (Aug 22, 2010)

Age: 14
Timezone: EST
What Job: anything that is needed to be filled in
What do you know about _____(Your Job): This seems to be a very nice project! I would love to be a part of it 
Experience: well depending on what I'm assigned...
Why do you want this Job: I would like to see this project come alive. 
Comments: So far the storyline is great!


----------



## TheYoshiGamer (Aug 22, 2010)

Looks interesting...


----------



## Josh (Aug 22, 2010)

@d7crabs:
Thanks, So what are you good at?

@TheYoshiGamer:
Thanks for the support ^_^


----------



## Liv (Aug 22, 2010)

Hey, Josh! You might remember me as Animalcrossingwhisperer, but anyway could you explain this whole thing to me? I'd love to help!


----------



## Josh (Aug 23, 2010)

@Olivia: Yeah, I remember you.

Anyway, Basically this is just a RPG I make in a spare time, A real game.
The story is on the front page which is written by Comatose.

Anyway, Re uploaded a working demo:
http://www.mediafire.com/?za1mt2kmeopk21l


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 23, 2010)

Olivia! said:
			
		

> Hey, Josh! You might remember me as Animalcrossingwhisperer, but anyway could you explain this whole thing to me? I'd love to help!


Hai thar Olivia! (formerly know as Animalcrossingwhisperer)


----------



## Josh (Sep 1, 2010)

Updated Character section and added the portraits and new characters.


----------



## Marcus (Sep 1, 2010)

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> Olivia! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is there actually any point to this post?

And sweet, looks good.


----------



## Josh (Sep 1, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> JasonBurrows said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks. I guess I need to release a demo now. Let me just check out any glitches ect then we'll be set!


----------



## Josh (Oct 2, 2010)

Uploaded some more screen shots and updated character profiles, Thinking of making and uploading a video and demo. Depends how much people are willing to play, I go on another forums, They'll play but I want some TBTers to as well.


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 2, 2010)

Finally this is back.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 2, 2010)

I'd be willing to, but i'd still rather it be on a website. Too much work to run it on a mac through an .exe file.


----------



## Josh (Oct 2, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I'd be willing to, but i'd still rather it be on a website. Too much work to run it on a mac through an .exe file.


Yeah, I'm still working on it  . I think I've found a way though.


----------



## Josh (Oct 10, 2010)

Some more screenshots from The Garden of Eve, It has a simple puzzle in it.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoilers, If you wish to play the game first then don't look</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">

















</div>

Beautiful eh? I guess I should be releasing a demo, right?[/spoiler]


----------



## Josh (Oct 30, 2010)

Triple post, not good...
Hopefully I'll get replys after this, I'm thinking of releasing a demo up to chapter 3. Then I'll get back to TBT RPG and do Ron Ronalds chapter. 

So demo will be out later today! (or tomorrow). So keep this alive.


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 30, 2010)

Demo!

Can I see what I look like in battle?


----------

